# This makes me sick, and I am going to do something about it!!!



## Karen519

*Oh my god*

OH MY GOD:

This is BEYOND CRUEL!!

Please do call the ASPCA and offer to foster this Dad and Mom and Babies.

Bless you!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I am cooking dinner and just so pissed off thinking about it. Our hearts are broken and wide open from losing our Leo yesterday and I think that makes me all the more determined to save these babies. What a **** owner, it seriously make me so ANGRY. These poor babies deserve the best chance, they didnt ask to be here and it just breaks my heart more. My husband is at a Rugby game an wont be home for 3 hours....I wish my Spanish was perfect, but Im not sure I would be able to hold my tounge is that was the case. It is raining again, and I pray that Mom is covering those babies from the cold and water....Agghh. A foster right now would be so good for us to take our minds off the loss. We didnt sleep well last night and Bobbie was really whiney.


----------



## ZeppGold

Hope that it works out. That just breaks my heart. Thank you for caring and wanting to help.


----------



## Debles

I am totally behind you.. hope you can help them. there is no kind of Humane Society over there?

Was there a post about Leo? I missed it.. I am so very sorry. Having just lost our Selka I know how you are feeling. being willing to help those poor babies is amazing!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

*Bumping up for this poor Dad, Mom and puppies!!!*



Here is the *post about Leo going to the Rainbow Bridge:*http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n-discussion/84814-so-hard-but-today-day.html


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Debles, 
There are Humane Society like places over here, but most are High Kill, and a lot of times here are not accepting animales. 

We will see what happens. If I can help I will of course, if not, I pray they will make it. My friend that speaks perfect spanish called her and got her VM, she left a message and sent a text saying I would take them. We will see if she calls back.


----------



## goldensrbest

Iwish i had not looked.


----------



## xSLZx

heartbreaking


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I seriously need to stop looking at these threads... Heartsick. I SO hope you guys are able to help!


----------



## Karen519

*Lovemydoggies*

Lovemydoggies

Bless you for being willing to help.

Is the DAD there, too?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Really hope these pups get help. The mum's eyes look so sad.


----------



## lgnutah

Poor mama and puppies.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

ok here is the deal. She said she already gave away some of them, but I can have the last 5 or 6 tomorrow with no parents. This lady should not be allowed to have pets.

I got the bottles ready, puppy formula, an extra crate...We are really nervous, Hubby is really grieving and not really interested in this, he just said if I am up for it. he is worried I will be tired with the babies and no Mom.....I guess I feel I would rather they go to me then be seperated with no siblings or mother at 2 days old...what would the chances be then?? At least with me they will go to the vet, be in the house, be socialized and loved for at least 8 weeks and we will make sure they go to great homes.

Do I let Bob near them or keep her away? Is there any weird disease they could bring in at 3 days old?

Ive never bottle fed pups before, only cats. When I lived in the states I was a foster parent for a couple years for the humane society and the only pups I ever got had a mama or were a few weeks an could eat slop.

This is good for me. I need to have some of my focus on something other then thinking about Leo and obsessing over poor Bob..I kinda smoother her. hahah. I will post pics when I get them.


----------



## fostermom

Thank you for taking them.

Keep your dog away from them, not only for disease sake, but because they are small and squealy and can bring out the prey drive in some dogs. Sorry just saw that Bob is only 2 months old. Keep him away from the puppies since he hasn't had all of his vaccines yet. It would be very bad to expose him to them.

You do know how to potty them. right? They are unable to poop on their own and you will need to use a warm, damp washcloth to gently stimulate them after they eat. Also, do not hold them on their backs when you bottle feed them or they can aspirate the formula. Instead, hold them in the position they would be in if they were nursing from their mom.

Those disgusting excuses for human beings are going to let those puppies go without mom and allow mom to be eaten alive by flies. Makes me totally sickened and disgusted.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Fostermom-
It makes me sick too...Even though we are going through a sad time, I just cant sit by and watch things like this. I am still going to report them on Monday. I am axious to see what happens tomorrow when we go out to get them. I have read up a lot on the feedings an bathroom, but the one question I have is burping. I read they need to be burped after eating but I have no idea how to go about doing that.

By the way. The dad is a Black Lab Shepherd mix. I saw a photo of him, he is thin and an outside dog but didnt really look that bad.


----------



## fostermom

Very light patting on their backs while holding them in a feet down position should help with the burping. I am guessing that they get burped by their moms when she is cleaning them to help them potty.


----------



## Karen519

*lovemydoggies*

Lovemydoggies

You are an angel. 

I am sure someone on here can tell you how to burp a pup.

Let me look on Google, too!

About 29,000 results (0.26 seconds) Search ResultsBottle Feeding Orphan Puppies
Explains How To Hand Raise Orphan Puppies. ... puppy upright with its tummy against your shoulder and pat it gently until it burps releasing trapped air. ...
www.2ndchance.info/orphanpuppy.htm - Cached - SimilarBottle-feeding and hand-raising newborn orphaned puppies, whelping ...
Orphan pups need an environmental temperature of about 97°F (36°C) the first week, ... Burp puppies after feeding, to reduce any gas they may have. ...
www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/bottlefeeding.htm - Cached - SimilarHow to Burp and Bottle Feed Puppies | eHow.com
Burping and helping with potty is as important as keeping orphan newborn puppies warm. If your puppies are not doing well then it may be that they have gas ...
www.ehow.com › Pets › Dogs › Breeding Dogs - Cached - SimilarHow to Hand Raise Orphaned Puppies | eHow.com
How to Hand Raise Orphaned Puppies. So, you've found a litter of very ... Normally the mother would burp her pups by rolling them around after nursing. ...
www.ehow.com › Pets › Dogs › Breeding Dogs - Cached - SimilarShow more results from www.ehow.comLeerburg | Bottle Feeding Puppies
To prevent your orphaned puppy from becoming constipated, you'll need to mimic this ... I wouldn't be overly concerned with burping them until you get them ...
leerburg.com/bottlefeeding.htm - Cached - Similar


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Thank you so much for helping these tiny puppies. I can't believe that woman has already given away some of the pups, at 1 day old!? Please do report her, but somehow I doubt if anything will be done about her. And why is she bothering to keep the parents? Does she want more puppies so she can watch them suffer and die, too? This is really upsetting. 

You might see if WSPA (World Society for the Protection of Animals) has an office in Spain. I know this group has some international offices, but I'm not sure where. Bless you for caring and for helping these defenseless pups.


----------



## BeauShel

I wonder if you threaten to bring down all the forces of the WSPA and another animal agency down on her if she would be willing to give the Mom to you also. Can you offer her a couple of bucks if that might help? She makes me sick to let those babies go so young without their Mom.


----------



## momtoMax

Awesome for you guys to undertake such a huge job. You will need to feed them very often - throughout the night - although I don't know the timing of that. Did you look up the timing info? 

Sending you lots of strength and admiration for doing such a selfless, amazing thing.


----------



## Bender

I would see if you can take mom for a few weeks and promise to return her, you never know. Point out that she can get infections if she's suddenly without babies to nurse, might help. If not, good for you to help out.

I'm feeling bad I can't help out with a sudden influx of rescues, including some litters of pups, however the babies I have are too young still. Next time....

Lana


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Maybe one of these groups will help that poor mother dog. There are a couple in Madrid:

*Alternativa Para La Liberacion Animal (ALA)
*

c/Montera, 34, 6 - 1
E-28013
Madrid
Spain
Phone:+34 - 91 532 8495
Fax:+34 - 91 532 8495
Email:[email protected]
Web:www.liberacionanimal.org

*Amigos Animales Abandonados (AAA)
*
Apartado de Correo 18
29600
Marbella
Malaga
Spain
Phone:+34 - 5 282 9589
Fax:+34 - 5 282 9589
Email:[email protected]
Web:www.aaahelps.com

*Andalusian Association Against Animal Abuse (CACMA)
*
Apdo 603
29620
Torremolinos
Spain
Phone:+34 - 626 733231
Email:[email protected]
Web:www.cacma.org

*Anglo-Spanish Animal Welfare Society*

86 Surrenden Road
Brighton
BN1 6PS
United Kingdom
Phone:+44 - (0)1273 550902

*Asociación Andaluza para la Defensa de los Animales (ASANDA)
*
Apartado de Correos 4365
E-41080
Sevilla
Spain
Phone:+34 - 95 456 1058
Email:[email protected]
Web:www.asanda.org

*Asociacion Defensa Derechos Animal (ADDA)
*
c/ Bailen 164
Bajos, E-08037
Barcelona
Spain
Phone:+34 - 934 591601
Fax:+34 - 246 0426
Email:[email protected]
Web:www.addaong.org

*Asociacion Nacional para la Defensa de los Animales (ANDA)
*
C/Tudescos, 4-4
Madrid 28004
Spain
Phone:+34 - 91 5226975
Fax:+34 - 91 5234186
Email:[email protected]
Web:www.andacentral.org

*Asociacion para un Trato Etico con los Animales (ATEA)
*
Apartado de correos 581
E-01080
Vitoria-Gasteiz
Spain
Phone:+34 - 945 13 60 35
Email:[email protected]
Web:www.ateaweb.com
*Care4Cats*

5 Bodmin Close
Worthing
West Sussex
BN13 3HF
United Kingdom
Phone:+44 - 1903 695 975
Email:[email protected]
Web:www.care4cats.eu

*Centro Canino Internacional (CCI)
*
Apto de Correros 307-07080
07003 Palma de Mallorca
Mallorca
Spain
Phone:+34 - 971 297 914
Email:[email protected]
Web:www.ccipalma.com


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

@ Jacksons Mom-

Im going to try to take Mom if she will let me and I would promise to return her..though I really dont think I would. Regardless I have her Phone number and adress and I will be contacting rescue places tomorrow and hopefully they could go out and take Mom and Dad, but as far as I know they are not breaking the law (despite how wrong it is), and Mom and Dad are outside (guard) dogs but they are not too thin. I will be checking for dog shelter in the yard and hopefully taking pics when I go out there
I dont know what is going to happen. I want to be nice to her despite my feelings or I dont think she will give them to me...2 or 3 or already gone...when she said gone I assumed gave away but I really dont know...Im going this afternoon.


----------



## Bell

Nothing else to say but RESPECT for taking care of these innocent little babies.And this-after such an awful month!
Hats off!


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Praying for you - what an angel you are.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

we just got 5 of them home...it was so horrible I cant type about it now...they are almost dead. The mother was old and blind and could not nurse.....these babies are 3 days old and have never eaten....I did the skin test and it stayed tented...they are very dehydrated....Im warming milk and about to try to feed...Im not sure if they are going to make it...post soon


----------



## C's Mom

This is heartbreaking. Hoping for good results for these pups and their parents. Thank you for helping them.


----------



## Debles

That is so very sad. Beyond words. You are an angel trying to save them. Sending prayers. poor poor babies.


----------



## mylissyk

So very sad, bless you for taking them.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Can you get them to a vet soon? Poor babies.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

They are going to the vet tomorrow. We fed them and when the first one latched on we started to cry...Overall the feeding went well, they all ate from the bottle somewhere between 7-15ml. they all went pee 2x so far and 2 of them pooped

I just put the ribbons on them, since they look identical. And Im going to weigh them tonight and get a notepad and keep track of each feeding how much each one ate, and the weights...its way too early to tell.

I have people coming for dinner tonight...it was pre planned so tonight I will try to post the pics I took and the details...these people were beyond trailor trash and had 4 dogs that I saw...one of which was a boxer that was in really bad shape...his face was torn apart and really disfigured...it was some kind of tumor or something...


----------



## C's Mom

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> these people were beyond trailor trash and had 4 dogs that I saw...one of which was a boxer that was in really bad shape...his face was torn apart and really disfigured...it was some kind of tumor or something...


The news just gets worse. Surely there must be an animal agency that can be called?


----------



## lgnutah

please report these people to whatever animal control service you have and thank you for rescuing the pups


----------



## Ruby'smom

OMG I cant believe people can be so cruel, niave or ignorant cant decide which is most fitting 
I hope these puppies arent too poorly to be saved, you are an angel for taking on such a task 
please keep us updated when you can


----------



## Claire's Friend

Bless you. Let us know if there is any thing we can do to help.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. No matter what happens, these babies know they are loved.


----------



## Debles

You are an angel!


----------



## Tanyac

I can hardly believe what I'm reading, am feeling very very sad for those dogs in that property but nothing surprises me anymore, some people should never have animals!

It made my heart jump seeing those poor babies lying in the open air covered in flies. We have puppies here at the moment and to see such suffering (mum too!) just rips my heart out!!! Just feel so sad for that bitch, she must be feeling so sad after having her babies taken away. What a terrible situation......

Thank you so much for caring enough to actually do something about this awful situation, you are feeling such pain after your recent loss but I'm sure this will help you to refocus.

If puppies are really weak, you could give them a few drops of honey melted in boiling water. Wait until it cools then use a dropper to give them a little. 

It is really important that you toilet the pups (we did this with a bowl of warm water and small pieces of cotton wool dipped in, then wiped over pups). 

To feed pups, try lying a pup on your hand, head outwards, then you can support the body when they latch onto the bottle. Another way (if they won't take the bottle) is to use a syringe (minus needle), get the puppy sucking on a well scrubbed finger and just drip the milk into the corner of it's mouth. This method reduces the amount of air sucked in.

Good luck, you may well have losses but I'm praying all will go well with the little ones and you have some positive news to report.


----------



## cory

Sending prayers to you and the little pups. Thank you for taking them in, it broke my heart!


----------



## Tanyac

I would just add that it is really important with small puppies like this that you keep them warm. I don't know what the temperature is where you have them, but it can be very harmful to feed puppies if they are chilled. I'm sure Madrid is still pretty hot at this time of the year but a warm draft free place is good.

Will be looking out for updates, I hope all goes well with these babies...


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Ok so here is the story:

We found the house easily, we went to eh gate and I was confused because it was a boxer and a pointer barking at the gate, I wasnt sure I had the right place. So we buzzed and a lady came out I asked her if she was the girl I talked to and she said it was her daughtor. They led us to the side of the yard and my breath left my husband was really heated and I just wanted to get them out before he lost it. She was chained to the fence and had NO shelter. The babies were laying in the dirt COVERED in flies....the picture was 3 days ago, please try to imagine how they had multiplied by now. only a couple of the babies were moving and I thought most of them were already dead. They said someone was coming for 3 (the 2 black and 1 brown girl) and I could take the other 5. My husband said that we wanted mom too, that we couldnt take the puppies without her. They told us no because she is old and blind and is not producing milk nor trying to feed the babies! They were frigging laying in the dirt in the middle of a hot day with no shelter. I just wanted to get them out then. I told them I would tke good care of them and could send them photos of the progress, they said not to that they didnt care. I had to leave the other 3 behind and the black was in the worst shape so I hope the other person came out quickly or I dont think they would have made it through the day.

We got home and I made a bottle straight away. the first one ¨Big Blue¨ is the largest boy. He latched on straight away and our emotions were overwhelming. the others we coaxed a bit but they all ate well 2x now. I fell really comfortable with the feeding position, burping and bathroom. they have all pood 2x now and are peeing. A couple of them have hard poo but I think thats cause of the dehyration. I have a heating pad with them, I have a book and I am labeling the time and amount eaten.

Right now I feel good about them, my only bad feeling is little pink, the smallest girl has a gurggley chest. Im making sure she isnt eating too fast. I hope she is not sick.

Now I am feeding every 2-3 hours because the amount is so small and I just think they need it. We will see how the night goes and they will go get chks tomorrow by the vet.

I am also keeping Bobbie away but still making sure the focus isnt off her. Here are some pics. the group and big blue my fav.


----------



## mylissyk

I am so THANKFUL for you! My heart just aches for these poor babies, and the little ones you had to leave. I hope they do well and grow strong under your care, you truly are their angel.


----------



## Debles

You are a saint and an angel!!! Those poor babies: you are their savior. I sure hope they make it. You have done everything for them!


----------



## mm03gn

I'm reading this with tears in my eyes - you are such an angel for saving those poor little babies. I will never understand how some people can be so cruel. There is a special place in hell waiting for them, they will get theirs.


----------



## missmarstar

They actually looks like they have happy full bellies in that picture.. I hope they all thrive!!!


----------



## BeauShel

You and your husband are angels to these little babies. They all look so fat and sassy now. I pray that all make it and their siblings make it also. The people that own these dogs deserve a place in hell for the treatment of all the dogs. And that is after they get treated like they have been treated like they treated their dogs.


----------



## fostermom

I am so glad you were able to get at least 5 of them. Maybe the person getting three was trying to rescue them, too (I can only hope). Good luck with them. They are lucky to be with you!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I agree. I am calling to make some calls tomorrow and see what I can do. They do not deserve to have any animals...

I have read diff things. Should I feed every 2 or 3 hours. I have fed 4 times in 6 hours now. It seems like they only can eat very little and 30 after I finish with the last the first starts crying again. It takes me 30 mins to feed and burp and potty them...I might not ever sleep...haha. Ok I have to try now. I might do every 2 hours tonight and then try for 3 hours tomorrow.


----------



## Willow52

This makes me so happy to know these puppies are safe with you. Sounds like you have everything under control and doing a great job of being their surrogate mother. God Bless You for taking them in.

How is Bobbie doing?


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

3am feeding has just been great...they ate 12-15ml each. 

Bobbie is a princess...haha...we are still having food issues. She refuses to eat kibble no matter how hard I try to trick her into it. I just dont understand because she will eat hard cookies!!! Potty training is a struggle, she wants to go everywhere but outside. We have been going out for a week tomorrow and he has only done one poop outside...and most of the time she does not like to go pee out she just cried to be carried and or tried to run back to get in the house....

otherwise things are perfect...I think shes tiny but shes a giant compared to the new ones..haha


----------



## mm03gn

Keep up the great work! I know that this will be very difficult for you to be mommy for all of those pups - but you will be rewarded for it tenfold. Bless you. Please keep us all updated, so even if we can't physically support you on this journey, we can be there for you in spirit!!

Get some sleep if you can


----------



## Claire's Friend

Just checking on the babies !!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Just now reading this whole thread, and can not believe that any human being could possibly be this cold and cruel!! They deserve to never be allowed to have any living animal again...EVER!! So completely heartbreaking and disgusting! You and your Husband are truly Angels to these helpless, tiny babies. So many hopes and prayers being sent, that they will all survive and grow up to be healthy and happy. 
I am so sorry for your loss as well, and thank you so much for caring so deeply to help these little ones. I so hope the Vet check goes well tomorrow, and little Pink will be OK.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I just wanted to say Im exausted...haha...Im so worried I only slept 3 hours....Bob tought it was great I was up when it was dark outside....playing at night, she couldnt be happier!!! =) Im not going to lie, this is really hard...I know it will get easier in the coming days and weeks but Im just so nervous for them now.

Xavier (the hub) is calling this morning to see if the person tok the others, and if not if they are still alive Im going to get them.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

So light pink is not crackly in her chest this morning.

Dark pink is always sucking on the others heads and ears, but she dosent latch on well to the bottle, she just rolls her tounge and then chokes...we are using the syrenge, after I try to let her suck....is that normal, she acts like she wants to suck, but doesnot!

Its so amazing they all already have such diff personalities. Green is really perfect and laid back. he is tiny, but a great eater and dosent push or fight with the others
Purple is the troublemaker and is always making noise, Pink is the smallest and a sweet little princess, Dark pink is Sassy, and Big Blue.....is uhhh Big blue....he is just all about food and takes it very seriously!!!

Im already in love with them.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

One other question......what do you think they look like??

You saw Mom, she is a shepherd mix, and they said dad was a black lab, but they had several dogs a lab, a boxer, and a pointer....

I know its early but I would say boxer before lab.....


----------



## Bell

They are very little to know what they'll turn out.Their colour reminds me of boxer too,but this can also change....It shows you're already in love.I think they're going to be fine.Dark pink should be fine,as long as she gets enough food,there's no difference how she takes it-easier or harder.I hope the mom and other dogs are fine,with this horrible owners..
Good luck with the whole thing and well done!!
I wanted to ask about your sweetie-Bobbie-is she interested in the babies,and how is she doing,still going strong?


----------



## Karen519

*Ilove*

Ilove

YOu are an amazing woman!
God Bless you for saving these precious babies!!!


----------



## momtoMax

Hi, so relieved to see that the babies are pulling through the night. I know you said this will become easier, but like with a golden puppy, it will get harder - sleep deprevation will get worse - maybe you can enlist someone to take over for a few hours at times so you can get some sleep.

I think the most important thing to do at this point is to write down every question you can think to ask the vet and bring it with you to your appointment. Esp: the questions about how much should they be eating and how many hours in between feedings should you be giving and the age chart that goes with that (for example, at 3 weeks, do they need to eat less often than they need right now?)

I don't think you can overfeed these puppies - and I think it's brilliant of you to keep track of how much they are eating and how much they are gaining. I wouldn't have thought of that! If the puppies are full, they will likely just not take any formula.

You and your hubby are phenomenal for what you've done - please let us know how the vet appointment went. I know it will likely be crazy with 5 pups to look at and as tired as you are, a list with questions you meant to ask would be a Godsend - trust me!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Last Friday at Bookclub I met a woman who just moved here from the UK, her hub is air force and.......she is a vet. I told her then she is going to be my new best friend....anyhow I am waiting to hear back from here ans see when she can make a housecall...=)


----------



## mylissyk

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> Last Friday at Bookclub I met a woman who just moved here from the UK, her hub is air force and.......she is a vet. I told her then she is going to be my new best friend....anyhow I am waiting to hear back from here ans see when she can make a housecall...=)


That's awesome! None of this is a coincidence.


----------



## C's Mom

I want to thank you and your husband so much for helping these babies. May kindness follow you both always.

I hope that you will be able to help the other dogs that are still with these people. I worry about them too.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Hoping your new vet friend friend calls you soon.

I agree, this is no coincidence.

How are they all doing?


----------



## Florabora22

This is a wonderful post and a disgusting post all in one. My heart aches for the mother, but I am so happy you saved the lives of these babies.

I cannot understand for the life of me why people who obviously dislike animals would own animals.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

You and your husband are wonderful people! Thank you for taking these babies into your house. I hope you will be able to get some rest. You can't get sick so take care of you too. Hoping you will hear from your new best friend "vet" soon.


----------



## Jamm

You are amazing for doing this. Post LOTS of updates throughout this magical journey!
(that sounded so cheesy! but its so true!)


----------



## cory

Just checking in to see if there were any updates on the little ones. Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Checking in on the babies. You must be so tired.

Were you able to report that woman?


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Updates:

Couldnt see the vet today but we are meeting up in the morning...but I wiehged them and did some research. Labs when born are 6-8oz and Shepherds are bout 16. My babies should be a mix and today they all weighed in at 400grams or 14oz!!! I am so excited. I think they are doing really well! What I read said they lose weight the first couple days and since these kids didnt eat Im sure they did, but the weight seems to be on par for the breed. 

We sent out some e-mails to welfare agencies and I will see what I hear back. We also contacted the ¨owners¨ again and then sent an SMS asking about the other babies and if she still had them...ect. She never replied so I hope that means they were picked up yesterday. Anyhow we are in love. Xavier did the feeding after work and he was pottying them and laughing about how much they pee...haha.

Bobbie my little priness weighed in at 9.5lbs today....for 11 weeks and 5 days ahhhhh so small but at least she is growing a little


----------



## Charliethree

Bless you for taking in those poor puppies. You are truly an angel!! I hope all goes well with the pups and your little one continues to improve. Hope your new friend can help you out and those left behind are also rescued from such a dismal place.


----------



## Cassie

I'm so glad that you rescued those little ones. They now have the opportunity to have a full and satifying life. Hope that the powers that be can step in and rescue the rest of the animals.


----------



## sdain31y

How are they today??? You are amazing!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Wow, I just read this whole thread. You are truly an angel for taking in these pups!


----------



## xSLZx

Just caught up on the thread. Tearing up in the process! THANK YOU for doing this! I bet they would be dead by now if it wasn't for you! So heartbreaking. I hope the other dogs can be rescued from those horrible people. =(
Looking forward to upcoming pics and updates.


----------



## mm03gn

Just checking in - how are the babies doing?? Any word from those monsters regarding the remaining babies?


----------



## GoldenSummer

I think its amazing you were able to get 5 pups and are taking such great care of them! I am sure they are getting the best kind of love they can get from you and your hubby. I will keep them as well as their siblings and parents in my thoughts! I really hope something can be done to help them too. I look forward to all updates both written and pictures. You are awesome for doing this *hugs* give those cute pups kisses from us


----------



## momtoMax

How is everyone today?


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

We just got home from seeing my new friend ¨the vet from the UK¨. She said they all are a good size, weight. They all have good heart sounds and clear chests. Even little pink has no gurggles. She fed them with me and pottyd them and said the poo looked good and they were peeing a lot. She said they were eating good amounts and were not dehydrated. 

She said she would help me when ever I needed a break. Friday we are taking Bobbie to the mountains for her first hike and picnic. We are super excited and Kay is going to take the babies for the day and watch them and have her hubby bond...lol...

Good news...2puppies have already found their homes. I decieded we are going to keep Levi (green). It is soon, but they wee born the day Leo died and I think he sent me these pups because he knew I needed to be caring for something that needed me. And 1 puppy or 2, no diff might as well potty train him and Bob at the same time...heheh. And the Vet (Kay) is going to take Blue. She named him Little Blue...long story but she thinks it is meant to be....so everybody is healthy and happy and they will go in about a week to the vet to get dewormed when Bob goes in for her 3rd shot. here is a new pic from today. Kay gave me this sheep thing that they LOVE!!!!


----------



## cory

I'm so happy to hear this awesome update. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bell

All great news!I hope the other babies find homes soon too.
Congratulations on your new pyppy!!It's cool that thy'll grow up together with Bobbie. And make sure to take photos on Bobbie's first hike,we'd love to see some.


----------



## Cassie

So glad that everyone is thriving at your house! Good work!


----------



## janine

I am just reading this thread...I don't know how I missed it. You and your husband are doing a wonderful thing what lucky puppies to have found you.


----------



## Willow52

Wonderful news! Lucky Levi, he'll have a great home with you, hubby & Bobbie.


----------



## Jamm

Aw, im glad your keeping one of the pups! Thats such a good update


----------



## Karen519

*Ilovedoggies*

Ilovedoggies

You are an angel. All of the puppies looks so COMFY!! If they could talk they would say God Bless You for taking care of us!!

So glad you are keeping the Green Pup and your friend the vet is taking the Blue Pup. I'm pretty sure someone will fall in love with the other three and I agree with you that Leo must have sent these pups to you.

Do they have names yet?

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Debles

This is definitely meant to be!! Lots of that going on here!!
They look so much better!! YOU are their guardian angel!!!
Thank you for saving their lives. Leo sure knew what he was doing!!!


----------



## xSLZx

Amazing. I can't wait to see pics of them growing. I'm so glad you and the vet are keeping 2! Such wonderful news.


----------



## Laurie

Great news for the little angels!!! You and your husband are amazing for what you're doing for these babies.......

Hope Bobbie enjoys her first hike.....take lots of pics of the little princess!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

What an awesome update this morning. I am so happy the pups are doing well, you have a new friend/vet, and two of the pups already have homes. Nice work, Leo!


----------



## C's Mom

They pups look great! What a difference between the first pics you posted and the last ones. So glad that you and your vet friend are keeping 2 - it will be interesting to see what they look like when they grow up. Have fun with Bobbie on Friday.


----------



## Tanyac

I'm so glad to hear that everything is going so well - am not a bit surprised little Levi will be staying with you, and agree with the others that they are looking 100% better so you are doing a really great job!!

Can't wait to see them all growing up, they will be handsome dogs!!

Just make sure you have a chance to sleep whenever you can, otherwise it will catch up with you later... I wish I was living nearby because I'd help, although your new best friend the vet sounds like a godsend too...


----------



## paula bedard

I cannot believe that I did not find this before now. You are doing an angel's work. Those babies would not be alive, if not for your determination and kindness. You're hubby's one great guy too. I did see the thread about Leo...no doubt he's doing some directing from above too. Hard to believe just a short while ago, you were worried about Bobbie...thankfully she's doing great now. You've had a hectic and worrisome couple of weeks. Hopefully, the worry is behind you now and Bobbie and the pups will just continue to thrive.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

It sounds like the babies are doing great!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

The piglets...uhhh I mean puppies just downed 100ml this feeeding...wow....they are holding strong and eating every 2 hours...they start crying after about 1.5 hours to let me know its time to start making the bottles. Xav took Thurs and Fri off work, and will do night duty tomorrow and actually Kay is taking them Thursday night so I can have a goodnight sleep before Bobbie and our hike in the mountains Friday.

Everything is good. I have come down with a bad sinus infection and that sucks...but its life. Bob only had 1 accident in the house today...and this is day 2 of solid poo so we are thrilled!

Ok thats it for now. Thanks everyone for following me and givng me inspriation and ideas throughout this crazy last month, I couldnt have made it without you guys!!


----------



## paula bedard

Sounds like they are doing wonderfully. Hope the progress continues and hope your sinuses feel better soon.


----------



## BeauShel

It sounds like the puppies are doing just wonderful thanks to you and your hubby. I agree with everyone that I think that Leo sent those babies to help both of you in your time of grief. He knew he was special and wanted something big to keep you busy. I cant believe how different they look from one day to the next. So glad that you are keeping one. It is going to be exciting to see them grow up and change.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

What a wonderful thing you, your husband and friend the vet are doing. You truly are saving lives. Those pups have no idea how lucky they are.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

They look amazing compared to those pics. Pudgy and clean!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I am trying not to panic.....we are changing the milk to something that the vet thought was better and I am doing it gradual. I mixed 60ml new with 500ml old and I was going to make it more and more...I have never had a poo problem with them but I knew switching it would get soft but after the second feeding they ALL have diharrea during feeding and in their bedding and little blue had a little bit of blood...do I keep transitioning or go back to the old?? And should I be worried about the blood...it was a tiny amount of bright red...I will chk at 3 I am going to bed, hub is doing the midnight feed...thanks


----------



## mylissyk

I'm no vet and I have no experience with your situation, but it would seem to me it would be best to stick with what was working, especially since you've seen these results with the new food.


----------



## lgnutah

I know she's a vet, but it sounds as if they were doing great on the other milk. I would want to switch back.
I am sorry you got a sinus infection, and hope you can get more help so you can rest and recover yourself. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I hope you are feeling better soon. Sinus infections are no fun, and I am sure you are exhausted. Please take care of yourself. I also agree, I think I would give them what you were feeding them. It looks like they are thriving and getting bigger by the day. May be just better to not try adjusting them to another food when they are still so small. You and your husband are so wonderful for giving these little ones the life they never would have had. So happy to hear about little Levi, and also your friends decision to keep little "Blue" as well! Have a wonderful hike with Bobbie.....I so hope you are feeling much better by then, and have a wonderful day.


----------



## BeauShel

I would switch back to the other stuff since it was working. Also I would make sure you sterlize your shoes and hands with bleach before you play with Bobbie to be on the safe side since you dont know what is going on.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

it friggin erased everything I just wrote...A.HHH.....the night wasnt good 3am diharrea everywhere, 6 ok and 9 diharrea everywhere. I think everyone is right and I just need to listen to my gut and not what the vet tells me to do in this case...thanks guys!!!


----------



## Karen519

*lovemydoggies*

lovesmydoggies

I would stick with what was working and listen to your gut.

Hope you feel better soon and the pups, too!

P.S. Did you see anymore blood from Little Blue? That might be something to ask the vet about.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I feel like I am completely overwhelmed!!!!! I can admit it...I think extreme fatigue has taken hold and I just want to cry.....Im not sure I can do this.....I really wanted to save them when I saw them and I still do but it is so unfair right now......bobbie is my baby and these 5 are taking my time from her, when I should be focused on her eating and working on potty training and commands.....I feel like I dont have as much patience with her as I should! Leo, we are so sad about him and it has only been 6 days since he died!

3 of these babies are sick because of the food change still with green and white diahrrea, no more blood though, I have backed off the new but I have no idea when they are going to get better. I knew going into this it would be a lot of work, but I feel like I am going to have a breakdown...my house is sooo not clean, and I am neglecting my hubby on top of Bob.....I need help!!! I can admit that, I really need help or I am going to lose it!!!! This has been the wildest month, and I just dont think I can do it anymore right this minute. I have emailed Kay in hopes maybe she will agree to joint custody of the babies.....

Sorry if I sound a little insane....its just one of those days....


----------



## mylissyk

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> I feel like I am completely overwhelmed!!!!! I can admit it...I think extreme fatigue has taken hold and I just want to cry.....Im not sure I can do this.....I really wanted to save them when I saw them and I still do but it is so unfair right now......bobbie is my baby and these 5 are taking my time from her, when I should be focused on her eating and working on potty training and commands.....I feel like I dont have as much patience with her as I should! Leo, we are so sad about him and it has only been 6 days since he died!
> 
> 3 of these babies are sick because of the food change still with green and white diahrrea, no more blood though, I have backed off the new but I have no idea when they are going to get better. I knew going into this it would be a lot of work, but I feel like I am going to have a breakdown...my house is sooo not clean, and I am neglecting my hubby on top of Bob.....I need help!!! I can admit that, I really need help or I am going to lose it!!!! This has been the wildest month, and I just dont think I can do it anymore right this minute. I have emailed Kay in hopes maybe she will agree to joint custody of the babies.....
> 
> Sorry if I sound a little insane....its just one of those days....


You don't sound insane at all. You've taken on a lot, and it's completely understandable that you've hit a wall. If you can get some sleep you will feel better, the whole "nap while the baby naps" is so true. I hope your friend will agree to take some of the puppies at least for a little while, or maybe you could switch off with each other a few days at a time.

Deep breath, warm bath, nap when you can grab one. You are still a major hero!


----------



## Willow52

I'm so sorry you are going through this. There is no way you can continue this on your own especially with having a sinus infection. Ask for help, I'm sure your hubby and Kay will help. Don't worry about you house not being clean, people close to you know why, the others don't matter.

As the others said, I'd stick with the original formula. The puppies seem to be thriving on it. Your vet means well and had no way of knowing the new formula would cause problems.

Get some rest.


----------



## Karen519

*lovemydoggies*

lovemydoggies

You are not insane-you have taken on so much.
Can you ask the vet for help?


----------



## ZeppGold

Hang in there and do ask for help. I agree that what you need is some rest. You can only do so much with out some rest.


----------



## momtoMax

Ah, Debbie Downer that I am mentioned this getting worse phase. Yes, get as much help as you can. The good news is I think puppies get less high mainentance as they get bigger so this week is going to be the toughest - next not too great either. 3rd week, you'll feel like things are looking up. And week 4 - you should be able to start them on puppy food that's been softened by formula. Week five and onwards, they will still be a bit of work but your house will be full of laughter and joy. 

So think of it this way, you have 2 pretty rough weeks ahead of you. In a lifetime, really that's not much at all. See if you can spread the load out a bit for this first two weeks especially and take it day by day.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

I'm not surprised you are feeling like crap. Not feeling well and not getting enough sleep is hard. I hope you can get some help. 

Praying those pups feel better soon. Hopefully the old milk will get their tummies back to normal. Take care and try and rest!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

OK I still feel bad but I talked to Kay and she made me feel better as do you guys. She is taking them as planned tomorrow, and I will take them back friday night....she also said she can always take them and help when I need her too....Hubby has the next 2 days off work. He just helped with the last feeding and he said he will do the ones tonight, so that should help....Im going to take Bob to the park and come home, get dinner on the stove and throw back a couple beers...=)

The Debbie Downer comment by Momtomax made me laugh...I love her!!! Thanks guys. I know it will get easier and I am counting the days till I chase them around the house!!!! Tomorrow they are a week.....one down!


----------



## mm03gn

You're doing such a great job!! I've said it before but it needs to be said again!! Too bad there aren't more members over in your neck of the woods, or you'd have a line up of helpers!!


----------



## paula bedard

Sorry things turned a little crazy. It sounds like you've vented and are feeling a bit better. You'll probably feel better still, after your mini vacation with Bobbie. I think you're doing an Angle's job and have no doubt earned your wings. These pups are blessed to have found you.


----------



## annef

Have just read this thread. So glad you have taken these puppies. You could start to wean from about 2 to 2 1/2 weeks. Use a good quality puppy food and soak it so it is really soft and just put a bit in their mouths once a day to start and then slowly increase the amount of times you give them this up to 4 times a day at 4 weeks. They will feel fuller and be less demanding. I would also worm at 2 weeks. They look really good now you have done a wonderful job. Annef


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Since they have been having so much Diahrrea they got a new bed tonight and a much needed bath...Hubby acted like mom with a warm washed cloth and scrubbed em down and I dried...ummm with the blowdryer on cool....Im not sure if that was ok, but there was NO way I was going to put them in bed wet!!! Anyhow 2 have bad diahrrea still but are active. My friend the vet is taking them to her vet tomorrow anyhow to get chkd over. 

Here is a pic of them in the new bigger box after the bath and my baby having a look at them...sorry the pics are fuzzy.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Sorry Bobbie looks bad in the photo...I am embarassed to take her out anymore....for fear of people judging me, thinking I starve my dog..lol....I keep telling her she is not a model or a vegitarian and she should just eat.....she is getting so tall....just not putting on weight or eating things other than carrots or the occasional wet food.....

This is my life........


----------



## momtoMax

Sweet pictures - holy cow, Big Blue is BIG! As for Bob, she's BEAUTIFUL. They grow so fast, they look thin. Max is just now starting to fill out a bit but he's still thin looking. It's just a part of fast growing up for them I think. 

Good to see you are feeling more positive! Yes, one week down! Go you!!

PS. Thanks for loving me! I love you too!!!


----------



## Neeko13

Just catching up on this thread, you are one great lady for doing what you have already......what a great thing you have done, Im hoping you are able to get rest, since they need you more than ever.....keep the faith and prayers and thanks for all you've done for these puppies.....I once had to nurse 5 gerbils that were 2 days old, their mom got out of the cage, and I picked them up, since she was gone 13 hrs., and then she came back, and we gave them back to her....within 20 minutes she started grabbing them in her mouth with them screaming, I took them back from her, I did in fact nurse them to good health, (feeding every three hrs.) My vet told me I probably woundnt be able to do it, but I did, and found homes for them, of course that was nothing as extreme as you are doing, my hats off to you for the great job you are doing.......


----------



## grcharlie

I just read this thread....I can't get over how heartless those people were.....disgusting!!!! They should never own any dogs....period!!!
At the same time thank you for taking the pups. Im sure your are exhausted...I hope you get some needed sleep. You and your dh are good people.


----------



## Karen519

*lovemydoggies*

lovemydoggies

I am so glad YOU are GETTING some help and please ask for it more often.
Also, please tell your hubby that I think YOU BOTH ARE VERY SPECIAL and I think your Bobby is a doll. The puppies look great. You are any ANGEL!!!


----------



## paula bedard

The puppies look good, glad you're getting help from hubby. Bobbie looks cute, thin or not. They all go through lanky stages. I thought she was eating Leo's dry kibble, has she stopped?


----------



## Ranger

Wow, just seeing this thread now - my god, you are amazing!! Thank you for saving the lives of these poor souls who otherwise would have had a short, miserable life of pain and suffering. Now, they get to experience what all the "lucky" dogs get to know right from the start. It's too bad about mom and dad - that pic of mom broke my heart. Is it just me or did she not look blind in that pic? At least you're saving her babies for her.

You just racked up the karma points - saving 5 lives! Your princess bob is looking adorable, as well!


----------



## Walker

Kudos to you and your hubby for all you both are doing for these precious little pups. 

Would it be wrong of me to want to throttle that owner, or at least hope karma bites them in the a**?


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

@Ranger, I am so glad he is better now, like everyone else on here I followed your thread on pins and needles waiting for poo...Im so glad he is fine....=) About Mom, I didnt think she was blind either, she did look older I guess maybe she was 7 or 8, I guess that the people were lying because they didnt want us to take her, but I do beleive that she didnt have any milk.

last night was better, poo is almost back to normal. We did have a bit of blood with dark pink and blue again, but the vet said they are german shepherds and just have a really sensitive gut. 

I wont post again prob till tomorrow after the hike. We are so excited to take her to the mountains and let her be out of the city. We also found the perfect pack to carry the princess when she gets to tired of walking. Do you think its ok if she wants to get in the water supervised? There is a river with many nice slow parts that run through the forrest in these mountains. I am thinking it would be ok if she wanted to. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

There was a comment asking if Bob still eats Leos Kibble......ummmm she stopped. If I give her one she will take it and spit it back on the floor. I have tried everything and never imagined a darned pup would be so hard to feed. I am back to hand feeding her wet food nd she goes band forth with brand and if she wants it cold or hot. One feeding I will do science diet and she will at well, so I try it next time and she wont touch it, so I whip out her favorite pedigree and try that.....its back and forth....ahh....but she is worth it and her poo has been solid for 4 days now and that is HUGE!!!! My little princess is an ummmm princess


----------



## Karen519

*Have a great time*

Have a great time!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Hope Bobbie had a good hike!

Are the pups feeling better now?


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Pups are back with me. I swear they look bigger already. I dreamed about them last night and kept thinking I could hear them crying...Hubby said I was crazy. Kay said last night she had a scary time as Blue started bleeding out of his nose as she was feeding. He kept eating and was active so she is unsure why he had a bloody nose. They are eating alot like up to 50ml a feeding now and weigh 430-460 each.


----------



## Neeko13

Well glad they are back with you safe and sound, and Im quite certain you missed them, hope you got some well needed rest.....that sounds scary about blue, with the nosebleed...hope he is okay.....enjoy your weekend....your doing a wonderful job.....take care....


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

How on earth did I miss this. I feel like I'm watching _24_-The Rescue 

Somebody here is very, very awesome


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Very awesome!


----------



## momtoMax

How is it going today? I hope today is a good day! It would be super great if you had the time to post some more puppy pictures. I can't wait to see how they are growing!! Thinking of you guys!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

The pups are 10 days old today. I weighed them again and they are HUGE!!! They weigh between 650-680 a peice so that is like 1.4-1.6lbs each!!! They are growing like little weeds and eating a 200ml bottle (I think thats 10oz) every 2.5 hours. The eyes are ears are still closed but I am expecting to see them anyday now...we are sooo in love...Everyone has perfect poo by the way!

Heres a new pic I just took...they are growing out of the big box..we are going to work on building them their ¨area¨ this week.


----------



## momtoMax

Too cute!! And 2.5 hours, YAY for you!! They are adorable and I've been meaning to ask, why did you decide to keep green? I thought you would have picked blue from your earlier posts. Just wondering what it is about green that has completely won you over. Have a great day /night/whatever time it is there!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Seriously we love them all and we have been going back and forth...Daily and hourly about what we want to do as far as keeping a little peanut or not. It is a hard choice. I am in love with Green (Levi) and the hubby with light pink. 

Blue- 670grams is the most sensitive. He has bled from the nostrils ans anus, and had the worst diahrrea. He is 2 toned with a black stripe and a little white on the chest.

Green- 680-grams is the best pup. He never cries and is very go with the flow. His coat is sooo beautiful dark and short.

Purple- 640grams. She is the screamer, you always know when it is time to eat or she got pushed or woke or whatever. She is identical to blue minus the penis.

Dark Pink- 680grams She has been the biggest for a while and she is a little Bully. She had a bit of blood in her stool during the Diahrrea time. Shes the most beautiful girl and the lightest pup. SHe is yellowish with white paws and chest.

Light Pink-620grams has always been the littlest but is the biggest fighter and always the best eater. When everyone was sick she was strong and had great poo. My Hubby and the Vets hubby are in love with her. She is lighter in color but her chin and chest are white. Shes super cute.

So to answer the question about keeping one, I said we were going to keep Green...but my heart says we shouldnt....here is why. Everyone wants a puppy. Puppies are very easy to rehome as people want a baby. But there are so many middle aged dogs out there that need homes, and they are harder to place. My vote is that we place the pups in homes and be on the look out for middle aged Golden rescue.

Thats another reason not to keep these rescues is because we want a second Golden.

Time will tell....who knows. I have another 6.5 weeks to think about it before they start going to homes. I love them all!!!


----------



## Karen519

*lovemydoggies*

lovemydoggies

The babies all look wonderful and oh so comfy and safe, ALL THANKS to you and your Hubby.

I say take it one day at a time as to if you will keep a pup or not, and I'm sure you will be very careful who you allow to adopt a pup, checking their references and so forth.

Hope you had a nice time while you were gone!!


----------



## mylissyk

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> Seriously we love them all and we have been going back and forth...Daily and hourly about what we want to do as far as keeping a little peanut or not. It is a hard choice. I am in love with Green (Levi) and the hubby with light pink.
> 
> Blue- 670grams is the most sensitive. He has bled from the nostrils ans anus, and had the worst diahrrea. He is 2 toned with a black stripe and a little white on the chest.
> 
> Green- 680-grams is the best pup. He never cries and is very go with the flow. His coat is sooo beautiful dark and short.
> 
> Purple- 640grams. She is the screamer, you always know when it is time to eat or she got pushed or woke or whatever. She is identical to blue minus the penis.
> 
> Dark Pink- 680grams She has been the biggest for a while and she is a little Bully. She had a bit of blood in her stool during the Diahrrea time. Shes the most beautiful girl and the lightest pup. SHe is yellowish with white paws and chest.
> 
> Light Pink-620grams has always been the littlest but is the biggest fighter and always the best eater. When everyone was sick she was strong and had great poo. My Hubby and the Vets hubby are in love with her. She is lighter in color but her chin and chest are white. Shes super cute.
> 
> So to answer the question about keeping one, I said we were going to keep Green...but my heart says we shouldnt....here is why. Everyone wants a puppy. Puppies are very easy to rehome as people want a baby. But there are so many middle aged dogs out there that need homes, and they are harder to place. My vote is that we place the pups in homes and be on the look out for middle aged Golden rescue.
> 
> Thats another reason not to keep these rescues is because we want a second Golden.
> 
> Time will tell....who knows. I have another 6.5 weeks to think about it before they start going to homes. I love them all!!!


Bravo for the way you are thinking! You have saved these babies, can find them good homes, and can save and give an adult dog a good home too! Can I transplant you to Ft Worth TX to volunteer for GRRNT? lol


----------



## paula bedard

They are doing so well and getting so big! You've done a great job.  

I can understand your thinking on whether or not to keep a baby, puppies are much easier to place than an older dog. I also know the heartstrings that Goldens weave. Whatever you decide will be no doubt be the best decision for you and the pups. 

I'm looking forward to watching them grow and become their own little selves, and to hear all about their antics.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

More pics from today


----------



## Karen519

*Precious*

They are just precious and it looks like Bobby likes them!


----------



## momtoMax

Thanks for the pics - they are GREAT!


----------



## GoldenSummer

They look great! I am so happy to see the updates and pictures! They are super cute I can see why your struggling about wanting to keep one or by the sounds of it two since you and hubby are each in love with a different one lol. How is Bobbie doing with having the pups around? I totally love the pictures of her checking in on the pups! Give the pups and Bobbie a pat and kiss from us


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Ive been reading as much as possible about feeding and I am so confused, so I have been letting them eat what they like at a feeding.....one is more the next is less....but today maybe they are having a growth spurt or I am in trouble...yesterday we were averaging maybe 30-35ml a feeding and today they are each eating up to 65 a feeding and I have now started to introduce baby cereal in their formula. They are eating about 2.5-3 hours in the day and 3 to 3.5 in the night now. 

Do you think I am overfeeding...wont they stop if they are full? They are doing awesome with cereal...no soft stool! Maybe ill start solid food tomorrow for the little chunks!!!! hahaha...joke


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Miracles happen*

I finally found this thread and it has taken me three sittings to catch up. I'd read a bit and tear up, take a break and come back. 

Lovemydoggiesx2, you are an incredible being. You have shown us just so much heart, so much strength and courage, so much sheer guts in taking on these babies and fighting for them. 

Whatever you decide about keeping them will be what is right for you and for them, but I hope you will allow yourself to be a little selfish - and I don't have a clue whether that means keeping two puppies, all the puppies, or none of them. But I know you and your husband have earned whatever gives you joy.

Thanks for sharing and please keep us posted.

Blessings,
Lucy


----------



## C's Mom

Wow, what a big difference you have made in the lives of these pups. Bobbie looks so cute checking out the pups.


----------



## momtoMax

I would tend to agree with you re: feeding. They should stop when they are full. But I don't know for sure...just thinking common sense. They drink from mom when they are hungry - stop when they are full and sleep. I think it would work the same way from a bottle. 

Hoping everything is looking up and everyone is doing well!!

P.S. Using the baby cereal should also help keep them feeling full longer so that will add to their time between feedings a bit.


----------



## blond1155

Wow, it's amazing that you're taking care of all those newborn pups, AND your little Bobbie! That's incredible and those puppies don't know how lucky they are. I'm sure you'll be reaping the rewards in a few short weeks, with little puppy kisses! Just amazing!


----------



## Jamm

Aww, Bobbie seems so interested in the pups! So cute


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Fabulous! They look great! Good job, you have done tremendous work with these pups.


----------



## Laurie

The puppies look great......so cute and precious.

You can't say that they aren't eating well.....just look at the fat little bellies on them (especially in that last pic).


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

They are 12 days old now. The eyes are still closed. They are eating up to 60ml every few hours. I have started introducing a teeny tiny bit of meat baby food and ceareal into their bottle and they scarf it down!!! I finished a feeding at 5:15 this morning and they slept until 10!!!! I was shocked, and so happy!! 

I wiehged them this morning and they are all weighing about 800 grams or 28 ounces!!!! Thats almost 2lbs for the little chunkers. 

Tomorow they go to the vet for the first deworming, I will post new pics in the next couple days once they open their eyes!


----------



## Ruby'smom

you are doing a great job with them 
content puppies with full bellies 
what more can you ask for 
and wow almost 5 hours of undesturbed sleep you must be exausted


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

The vet was great, he gave me the meds and said I should deworm them next week. He said they were beautiful and thinks the dad was the boxer not the black lab because they all have the white boxer mark on their chin or chest...who knows we will wait and see.

PURPLE is first!!!!!! My big baby, her eyes are starting to open...just a tiny bit but i bet the others will by tomorrow!!! So exciting. I am exausted but it is getting easier!


----------



## janine

You are doing a great job....they look wonderful. Looking forward to more pictures with eyes open.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

You doing a great thing by raising these puppies. Awesome job.


----------



## mm03gn

Can't wait to see pictures of those little eyes opening!! You will fall in love even more I'm sure once you can gaze into those sweet angel eyes! YOU are an ANGEL!!


----------



## Willow52

Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

What a fantastic job you guys are doing with these beautiful babies!! They are all so precious, and I can see why you are falling in love with them! It is so much fun seeing their pictures, and hearing how they are so healthy and doing well! What ever decision you make on keeping a puppy, I am sure it will be the right one for you and your husband! Bless you both!!


----------



## missmarstar

This thread just makes me smile so much... what a difference you have made in these babies' lives!! Can't wait to keep watching them grow 

And I don't think anyone would fault you for keeping one (or two ) of these puppies instead of rescuing an adult... these puppies ARE rescued, and after caring for them around the clock as you are, it's completely expected that you would become as attached as you have.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Great job! Can't wait for more pics. Any more word on the adult dogs?


----------



## momtoMax

Hoping everything is going smoothly!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

My Purple girl is the fitst to start to open her eyes...it started yesterday and today is more. She looks so diff now. Here are some new pics. I took one next to my hand, I want to know if you guys think they are big and how they compare to the size of a 14 day old golden..they are 900 grams now so about 2lbs.


----------



## Karen519

*Fantastic*

WHAT A LABOR OF LOVE!!!!!

To think of WHERE they came from and where they are now, all comfy, cozy, well fed,loved, it is nothing short of a miracle. You certainly make their environment so beautiful. I can't commend you enough-you are an amazing woman!!:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Thanks I do love them!!


----------



## mm03gn

I think they are a bit BIGGER than a golden puppy would be at that age. We visited Burg's pups at 12 days I think...and they were much smaller than that, if I remember correctly. You've got some little porkers there!!  BUT - that is SO SO SO AWESOME!!!! Are you falling more in love as you look into those little puppy eyes??


----------



## xSLZx

So cute. Love all the pics. I can't wait to see them grow and soon be running around


----------



## Willow52

I think they're larger than a Golden puppy. My Hank weighed 3.15 lbs. at 5 1/2 weeks.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I think they are big!!! I love them so much!!! These are my first ever puppies from scratch (haha) and I had no idea how much I would love them, they are so beautiful to me. 
I have started to introduce them to food. The last 2 days at lunch I soaked puppy kibble in their formula and blended it with cereal for them and put it on a plate. After promping Blue and dark pink lick it up and the others suck it off my fingers...they climb in the plate and it is so funny but messy I have to bathe them after. I am also mixing a bit of meat baby food and cereal in their formula at meal times to thicken it up a bit. They are doing well on it and have good poo. They are eating 260ML or 12oz now every 3 hours and 4 hours at night!! I know that is a lot of food, but I let them eat as they like. I figure they will not burse anymore if they are not huingry...at first the vet said I was feeding them too much, but he said they look good and I should continue what I am doing....

At 2 weeks old they eat 2100ML or 67 oz of food thats 2 liters a day!!!!....hahah...what will mommies piggies eat next week?!?!


----------



## mm03gn

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> I think they are big!!! I love them so much!!! These are my first ever puppies from scratch (haha) and I had no idea how much I would love them, they are so beautiful to me.
> I have started to introduce them to food. The last 2 days at lunch I soaked puppy kibble in their formula and blended it with cereal for them and put it on a plate. After promping Blue and dark pink lick it up and the others suck it off my fingers...they climb in the plate and it is so funny but messy I have to bathe them after. I am also mixing a bit of meat baby food and cereal in their formula at meal times to thicken it up a bit. They are doing well on it and have good poo. They are eating 260ML or 12oz now every 3 hours and 4 hours at night!! I know that is a lot of food, but I let them eat as they like. I figure they will not burse anymore if they are not huingry...at first the vet said I was feeding them too much, but he said they look good and I should continue what I am doing....
> 
> At 2 weeks old they eat 2100ML or 67 oz of food thats 2 liters a day!!!!....hahah...what will mommies piggies eat next week?!?!


After a CRAZY day at work where I have barely had a moment to breathe (or go on GRF ) it just warms my heart so much to read your updates!! You can just tell how much you love those little ones, and they are so lucky to have you!! And it is SO special, because usually, there IS a mommy dog, and you just do the assisting...but you ARE the mommy...that is a very rare thing you are doing and I'm sure the bond you'll have with those babies is something very very special. 

I personally think you should keep all of them ::


----------



## Jamm

mm03gn said:


> I personally think you should keep all of them ::


I second that!!


----------



## Laurie

I'm sure glad it's you doing this and not me because I would end up with a house full of permanent puppies!!! The puppies are adorable and you are doing a WONDERFUL job with them........they are very fortunate that you found them when you did!!!!!!


----------



## lgnutah

I haven't looked at this thread since it first began being posted and I am absolutely astounded at how good the puppies look. It is incredible that you were able to take, just days old puppies, and save their lives.
WOW! that's all I can say (oh, and they are so cute. We had some puppies when I was growing up that were a cross between a dad that was Great Dane and a mom that was GSD and collie. These puppies remind me of those puppies.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

You guys are funny....there is no way I would keep them all!!!!! The other half is really pushing about keeping one but I am trying to stay strong. I have been a stay at home Dog Mom for a while now but am dying at home, I got a good job offer to teach at a small school that I accepted and I start Monday. We are building the big home for them this weekend. My hubby is making it about 2 meters on wheels..haha...what a handyman, and we are working out our time tables so they will not have to be home alone for long, and we bought a Motorcycle today so he could get home quick for them, and not have to wait or rely on the bus since I will need the car to go to school....We live in Madrid and traffic is crazy...a moto made sense because we only have one parking spot and it can share with the car...I will post pics of the house after we buid it and more eyes...Purple is still the only one with them open..


----------



## C's Mom

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> hahah...what will mommies piggies eat next week?!?!


LOL- you are too funny. The puppies look so healthy and I can't believe how big they are. You and your husband are doing such a beautiful thing by taking care of these puppies. I can't wait to see them in their new home your husband will be building. 
I can only imagine how careful you two will be when it is time to pick new homes for them.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I am really scared!!!! Something is really wrong with Blue and he is fading! If he dosent turn around I dont think he is gong to make it. I will call the vet in the morning, but I think he is sick. They never had the antibodies from the mom and I have tried to be clean and I do not know why this is happening. At the 1am feed he didnt want to eat but after a lot of coaxing he did, and at the 5am feed now he had some lose stool and will not feed at al and is really lathargic not moving or crying...so of course the first thing in my head is parvo, but I dont know how on earth he would get that and if so they are all doomed...I dont know what to do....and to be honest after my vet biils last month reached almost 2000 us and I spent 100 on the pups at the vet the other day I just dont have a lot of money to put towards the vet so I am torn....I am scared


----------



## mm03gn

oh no! I'm so sorry this is happening...I really hope that it's nothing serious - just a small setback. Big HUGS to you and little Blue!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Im going to try to be positive and not think the worst.....but after losing Leo I am just scared


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I hope Blue starts doing better soon; poor little puppy has been through so much already.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Im trying to be optimistic and we will see if he gets better. The vet thinks it might be fading puppy syndrome and if it is there is nothing I can do. I waived doing a lot of tests because I rescued these pups but they are not mine and I do not want to put endless money into possible saving one by doing everything possible as I would my own pet...I hope that doesnot sound heartless...


----------



## momtoMax

I don't think it sounds heartless. Just keep doing the best you can for him. It's great news though that the vet didn't say parvo. It's really important even moreso now to keep your golden away from these pups for her health's sake. 

I really hope that blue comes around. Thinking of you guys.


----------



## C's Mom

Sending healing thoughts to Blue.


----------



## lucysmum

You are definately NOT heartless... you have saved those poor little puppies

YOU ARE A FANTASTIC WOMAN.

I hope that it is just a little tummy upset for little Blue, and that he gets over it soon.

Sending all good things to you and yours.


----------



## Willow52

Oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear about Blue. Hopefully things will turn around for him soon.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I am and have been keeping Bobbie away from them...sometimes I let her look at them or sniff them but always controled. 

Blue is doing a bit better...He has runny Diahrrea and is still not eating a lot but I am feeling better about him. I was so scared in the middle of the night, I thought he was going to die, I am not kidding. I held him for hours and was feeling so horrible for him. 

I have him back with the others because if it is something contagious they all will get it anyhow and he was crying being seperated and I think it is better for his mental health to be with his brother and sisters.

We bought the wood and stuff to make their new home and we are building it tonight. We did shopping today and Bobbie for her 3 month old birthday got a Golden Retriever Stuffed Doggie that is the size of a 6 month old...its huge...She is dragging it around the house and fighting and biting and growling and barking and just loving it...its really sweet!!

Ill keep everyone posted about blue and hopefully I can get some sleep tonight I havent had a break during the night for 7 days and the hubby is taking over night duty tonight so I can get some much needed rest!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

The babies new bed...with Bobbies friend...she was angry and sulked in her kennel when I gave it to them, but I told her she had to share her toys while they were still here...poor thing....The new area for the pups...diff than what we thought it would be but great...we padded underneath it so it is soft for them when they fall....I know these are my first babies and I am bias but i think they are the most beautiful pups ever!!!! Blue is getting better by the way little by little...I think maybe he has a little bug. Off to bed for wome well deserved rest...I am off the clock until 10AM!!!!! Whoooo!!


----------



## Ruby'smom

awwww that puppy is gorgoeus
you are doing a great job 
enjoy your night off


----------



## Jackson'sMom

You and your husband are doing a terrific job with these little ones.


----------



## momtoMax

So thankful to hear Blue is improving!!! Keep getting better Big Blue!!!


----------



## mm03gn

How are the pups doing today??


----------



## C's Mom

Their new home looks great. 

(please forgive me for saying this but I wouldn't give Bobbie her stuffed toy back unless you wash it. Better to be safe than sorry....sorry!)


----------



## xSLZx

Prayers for blue!! How old are they now? Such cuties. You guys are doing amazing jobs.


----------



## GoldenMum

Just stopping in for a puppy update...on the edge of my seat for more pics and good news! Bless you guys for saving these babies!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Babies are good. Today I fed them some soaked doggie food and blended it with their formula. They each took a little lick but were not interested in it! I am going crazy I need to have them start eating. They are sucking down about 400ml a feeding now every 3.5 hours....little buggers love their milk...lol...pictures soon


----------



## mm03gn

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> Babies are good. Today I fed them some soaked doggie food and blended it with their formula. They each took a little lick but were not interested in it! I am going crazy I need to have them start eating. They are sucking down about 400ml a feeding now every 3.5 hours....little buggers love their milk...lol...pictures soon



OOOH I can't wait!! I bet all of their eyes are open!! :


----------



## Tanyac

I'm so glad to hear that the pups are doing so well, and to hear that Blue boy is doing better today. Just like babies they can go downhill quickly then bounce back just as quick. I hope you enjoyed your few hours of sleep last night and are feeling refreshed.

The pups are gorgeous and looking very healthy.

Re the food, if you buy a bag of frozen beef mince from the supermarket, defrost some and try the pups with little pieces, I almost guarantee you they'll eat it... give it raw. With the puppy kibble, I soaked it well (a few hours) and then whizzed it up with the food blender to make it as smooth as possible, before stiring in a little puppy formula. It's only fresh in my mind because I only had to wean our own puppies here a few weeks ago.

I look forward to following the story and think you've just been amazing to have rescued these babies from a certain horrible death and to see how well they're doing now just proves to me there are angels out there... and you are one!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dog angel*

Mom-You are the Dog Angel!!


So glad Blue is doing better and hope they start eating soon.

Look forward to pics, too, but UNDERSTAND how CRAZY BUSY you are saving their little lives!!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

tanyac said:


> I'm so glad to hear that the pups are doing so well, and to hear that Blue boy is doing better today. Just like babies they can go downhill quickly then bounce back just as quick. I hope you enjoyed your few hours of sleep last night and are feeling refreshed.
> 
> The pups are gorgeous and looking very healthy.
> 
> Re the food, if you buy a bag of frozen beef mince from the supermarket, defrost some and try the pups with little pieces, I almost guarantee you they'll eat it... give it raw. With the puppy kibble, I soaked it well (a few hours) and then whizzed it up with the food blender to make it as smooth as possible, before stiring in a little puppy formula. It's only fresh in my mind because I only had to wean our own puppies here a few weeks ago.
> 
> I look forward to following the story and think you've just been amazing to have rescued these babies from a certain horrible death and to see how well they're doing now just proves to me there are angels out there... and you are one!!!


 
Thanks for the help I have been wondering what is the best way, they just dont seem to like the blended dog food...haha...I dont blame them...but they are lucky getting Bobbies Eukenuba since I took her off dog food I have nearly a whole bag still and it is sooo expensive here.

If I understand correctly you are saying buy hamburger meat and mix it with the dog food puree and milk?? I will try this. We have a 4 day weekend this weekend so I plan to really start weaning. They are 20 days old and about 3lbs, but they are growing so fast I feel like they are getting a little thin and they are crying more now I just feel like milk is not enough for them. How often should I feed them the mush 4x a day??? and the bottle how many???

Thanks so much!!!

pics this weekend....they are SO big and so beautiful!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

oh my goodness, I am not sure if I posted but I got a full time teaching job I started Monday and with working again and the babies........well, I thought I was exausted before but things have reached a whole new level.....I am seriously counting down the days until they eat alone...


----------



## Karen519

*Congrats*

Congrats on your job-I don't know how you do it!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

UPDATES:

I have tried to remain in a soild position that we were not going to keep a puppy but, what if a puppy decieded that she was going to keep us??? What do I do? I am really going back and forth. 

Reasons to not keep a puppy:
1. We are taking Bobbie to Italy for Christmas, and I dont think it would be possible for us to take two pups on vacation....we want it to be vacation.
2. Is my house really big enough for two princesses?
3. I want another Golden.
4. I want to be able to rescue another dog from death; not take an easily rehomable pup.
5. I have to potty train 2 pups, and slip on double the amount of accidents in the house.
6. More raw food diet, I dont own animals I can slaughter for them.
7. I think she is going to be HUGE!

Reasons to keep her:
1. Because she was born the day Leo died and if we keep her I am naming her Leah.
2. She is the only pup to run to the edge of the box excited to see me when I enter the room. 
3. When I am feeding the others she lies against the box closest to where I am to be near.
4. She never fuses at me like the others...she used to be the loudest and scream all the time but I think it was because she didnt want to be alone.
5. Because I am bonded to her.
6. Because we both think she is the most beautiful pup we have.
7. So I can see what my pups would look like when they are grown.

There are more reasons but these are the ones in my head right now. She is purple by the way. This morning was their third weaning session and they are getting to be better and better.....except Princess Purple....she dosent like to eat out of the bowl but will eat the raw hamberger out of my hand... here are pics from today of the group and purple.....oh I weighed this morning and we are at 1500grams or 3.3lbs and they are 21 days old...horray we made it to 3 weeks!!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

since they are bigger now, what do you guys think they are looking like...breed wise....golden mix?????? =)


----------



## momtoMax

Uh....yeah....golden mix....sure, isn't it obvious? I think you just need to let things take their course. I too want to get goldens from now on but I've got to admit, that goldens are great dogs but there are other great dogs out there. You are young and sadly, you will have more dogs that just Leo and Bobby. I wish dogs outlived us and not the other way around. I think you should just enjoy having the puppies around for the next 5 weeks and not think too much about this part of it. One thing to keep in mind is: is it only you that purple is excited to see or is she like that with all visitors? Perhaps she is just needy like you said and will love any human that comes to see her. If after 5 weeks, you see that she's in love with you and not just anyone who will give her attention, well - cross that bridge when you come to it!

They are super cute - have a good day.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

She comes to both of us...but if you saw the way she looks at me...I dont know it does something to me, and I have feelings for her now more than the others...but you are right and it is early..that is what I keep telling myself....I REALLY do not want another pup....but I feel like this (me rescuing them) maybe was Gods way of giving us our next dog.....I dunno...we will see.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

@Mom2max..thanks for saying I am young by the way...I dont hear that very often anymore..


----------



## momtoMax

Yep, wait and see. Ah, 3 week. 1 week from week 4 when the puppies can really start on a good road of eating wet food. Week 5 they should be totally weaned. You are almost there!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

So they are pretty uninterested in the bottle now. We are feeding them food 4 times a day and I let them nurse after, and then I do 2 plain bottles feedings, but they really are not wanting to take the bottle. I am worried...like always. What is best to do? I think it is way too early to take them off the bottle. Should I just keep on with the food and let them drink if they want? Blue, Green and Dark Pink are doing great with food but Purple and little Pink not so well yet...


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful*

They are beautiful!


----------



## Jamm

Aww i think if you feel a bond with her you should totally keep her! It may just be me but what if the second Leo passed, he was put into this new young girls body? In fate that you would see them and rescue them? Thats the sorta thing i like to believe so if that were to happen to me, find pups the day one of my own passed, id make sure id keep one. Also its such a great experience. They are looking great and your doing such an amazing job either way <3


----------



## mylissyk

I fostered a litter of 3.5 week old puppies whose mama decided she was done nursing them, refused to go in and when we made her she would not lay down. So we had no choice but to put them on mush predominatly, I did make mama go in once a day and stayed with her to let them nurse but I don't think they were getting much from her, she wouldn't stand still long enough. They LOVED the food, and did really well on it, they are all big healthy dogs now.

So, I said all that to say, I think if you can get them to eat food regularly, it probably is ok to wean them off the bottle.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

:bawling::bawling:I am trying to be rational, but sometimes it is hard for me..haha. About the bottle: I know now they are getting more nutrition and calories from eating food than when they just drink milk. Right now they are eating 1C. before soaked (with water) Eukenuba 2 cups formula, 1/2C raw hamburger and baby cereal to thicken it up...I am going to be doing this 6 times a day now and offering the bottle after. I think my feelings are hurt and I am taking it as rejection that they dont want to nurse with me anymore. I really think they are too young to reject the nipple, but I am happy they are healthy and gaining weight everyday. No matter how tired I have been nor how sleep deprived bottle time has been so special to me, and it is a memory I will never forget.


----------



## coppers-mom

I can understand feeling a little rejected. Maybe just let the ones nurse who still want to. They are obviously doing well and getting so big! Fair warning - I have a cat that I found as a tiny 5 week kitten. He wanted to nurse on my ear lobe so I let him.:doh: He is a 4 year old big boy and still sneaks up on my ear in the middle of the night at times.

Sometimes a dog chooses us. The bond is extra special in that case. I have a funny looking BassettX I found when he was a pup and after a week there was no way I ws still looking for him a home. He's the only pup I've had since I rescue older dogs so I have no idea about breeds or what a pup will grow to look like.

You do have a bunch of cute little cuddly pups.:smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl

They are adorable! What an amazing job you have done with them! And congratulations on your new job!



lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> UPDATES:
> 
> I have tried to remain in a soild position that we were not going to keep a puppy but, what if a puppy decieded that she was going to keep us??? What do I do? I am really going back and forth.


Most of the dogs who shared their lives with me chose to do so. I'd sit on the ground with a litter of pups or visit a shelter and wait for that choice. Every one of them was a devoted and beloved companion.

One fine lad, Raz, showed up on our doorstep, skinny, wet and cold. He refused to leave, no matter what we did, and he lived with my daughter until his death at what we think was 17 years old.

If a pup has chosen you, can you really stand to give her away? If you're already training one pup, what difference does a little more puppy pee and poop make? 

Guess that in the end, you just have to listen to your own heart. :wavey:


----------



## paula bedard

Just dropping by to say 'Great Job!' I check the thread from time to time but haven't posted in a while. The pups look great. I know I'd have a very hard time not keeping a pup I had bonded with, but you know your situation and how things can or cannot work. Still, just because something seems too much to tackle, doesn't mean it is. Look what you've done...first with Bobbie and now the pups.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Thanks guys. I just do not know what to do. They are so funny now. They sleep so much less and when anyone goes into the room they are screaming to be let out of their pen and to play...they are playing and jumping and biting each other and their little teeth are growing in.

I placed an ad today to start looking for future homes...and when I saw this photo I started to cry...(its blue and he looks so fetal and helpless) in just 3 weeks I cant beleive how much they have changed...we are going to be VERY picky about where our babies go!

I got a call while I was typing this and a family is coming to look tonight....Im sad...in 5 weeks I might just fall apart

pics...blue 3 days ans 22 days


----------



## Willow52

They are beautiful. You've done a superb job of raising these puppies. Don't be sad, rejoice in the fact that they are happy, healthy puppies on their way to new homes and adventures.

I don't know when they are normally completely weaned. My Hank was in our home at 5.5 weeks, completely weaned and eating dry food. Since their teeth are coming in, mama may have started the process already.


----------



## Karen519

*Puppies*

YOU have done such an amazing job raising these pups. They look so beautiful!
I know you will only let them go to the best homes, after checking vet and personal references!


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh, they are beautiful....it's never easy to give up our babies..furless, or furred...keep up the wonderful job!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

So Blue has a home, and his new name is Adam. He will be going to live with a gay couple that live right down the street from us. They are perfect and exactly the kind of people we are looking for to take the pups!! 1 down and 4 to go....


----------



## Abby

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> So Blue has a home, and his new name is Adam. He will be going to live with a gay couple that live right down the street from us. They are perfect and exactly the kind of people we are looking for to take the pups!! 1 down and 4 to go....



that is great! it is fantastic what you are doing, I hope all the other pups find loving homes as well!


----------



## lucysmum

Congratulations Blue.. or should I say Adam. 

You and your siblings were so lucky to be taken in and looked after by such a wonderful and caring person. She will always be your Mum.

Lucy and me wish you and all your siblings a very long and happy life.

Lots of love

Lucy xxx


----------



## janine

The puppies are looking so big....I am happy that Blue/Adam found a good home and he won't be far!! You are doing a great thing...lucky puppies.


----------



## coppers-mom

What an amazing difference in the two pictures of Blue. I am so glad he has a wonderful new home.
Your babies are cute, cute, cute.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

We had a couple come this morning. They drove an hour and a half to see the pups. On our Ad and the phone I said they cant go to their homes until november...so right away I didnt like the people today...sorry to judge but honestly this is going to sound awful but they were young hillbilly white trash looking people and right away I knew I wouldnt give one of my babies to them. The girl was whining and started crying and was begging to take Dark Pink home today. I kept telling her no and I was so angry I took the puppy out of her arms, and said NO. She was like my puppy my puppy, and I said NO MY PUPPY. I told her they were going to be 70lb dogs and she was like oh they wont be small....I was sooooo frustrated at her...I said sorry they drove all the way but I dont think our puppies are the dog they are looking for. 

Im going to be so picky. But, I am scared to tell people No! I know who I want to have my pups and who I dont want to!! How do breeders choose families and say no to the ones they dont want?? This is hard. No other calls.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Good for you. You have to listen to your instincts as their mother. You'll know who is right for them. You've done an incredible job, they are amazing puppies.:smooch:


----------



## C's Mom

I'm so happy that Adam will be living down the street from you because now you will see what your babies look like when they grow up.

Don't worry about beign picky or saying no to people. You have taken such great care of these babies and they deserve great homes.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm so happy Adam/Blue already has a new home! 

Our breeder has told me that she phone interviews people before meeting them. She said it's easier to weed people out that way. Maybe you can do that first to avoid having to go through that again? And I wouldn't worry about saying no to people. Be picky!


----------



## Jamm

Aww im so happy to hear that <3


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I started weaning about a week ago and I am happy/sad to report the babies are totally rejecting the bottle....are eating puppy kibble soaked in water (sometimes till mixed with formula and hamberger)...and are drinking water out of a bowl. I had no idea it would be this fast, but it was natural to them. They all have teeth and I think in about a week I will start to add less and less water to try to get them on dry food. Saturday they will be 1 month!!!


----------



## momtoMax

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> I started weaning about a week ago and I am happy/sad to report the babies are totally rejecting the bottle....are eating puppy kibble soaked in water (sometimes till mixed with formula and hamberger)...and are drinking water out of a bowl. I had no idea it would be this fast, but it was natural to them. They all have teeth and I think in about a week I will start to add less and less water to try to get them on dry food. Saturday they will be 1 month!!!


 
They are going to need to eat moistened food for the next few weeks - don't rush the dry stuff - they will still be too little. When I got Max he was still on slightly wettened food at almost 8 weeks. Glad to know everything is going so well!! Enjoy them


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

the babies are 4 weeks old today and weigh 4.6lbs...hahah. they are huge. They are offically bigger than Bobbie when I brought her home at 7.5 weeks!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Glad that Adam will be living near you. 

I'm sure you will find the best homes for these pups!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

*4 week old pics!!!!*

The babies were 4 weeks yesterday and are all weighing in around 4.5lbs. I truly love them and had no idea the bond was going to be this strong.

1. Is Little Pink. She is by far the sweetest pup ever since I got her and has the most innocent disposition. She never fusses, and is a perfect girl. She is the smallest.

2. Dark Pink. Ahhh she drives me crazy. If I enter the room her little ears are on alert and she starts screaming and barking to be picked up. She is the hardest one to deal with out of them all. She is the fighter and alpha dog!!

3. Green, my baby boy. I took the pic holding him because he is always on the move and dosent settle doan easily like the others. He is the best eater and I think has the most beautiful coat!

4. Adam (blue). Adam is a lille adventurer. He is always off exploring and getting into things. I had them in the living room today while I cleaned the pen. He came all through the house and climbed a stair to find me. He is also a little cuddle bug and is just so sweet.

5. Princess Purple, my favorite puppy. At first she was a crier but now she is just perfect with a cute little fluffy coat. She likes to follow Adam around and is the second to smallest. She was the first one to respond to my calling.


----------



## Ruby'smom

Awwwwwwww they are all gorgeous 
you must be so proud of them 
it is nice to see how all your hard work has paid off
are you still adamant that your not keeping one or have you given in to temptation


----------



## momtoMax

They are so cute and owe everything to you. You are a super hero in their little puppy world!


----------



## Bell

Perfect little pups!!You did amazing with them all!They look happy and healthy.Number 1 is my favourite...but they are all perfect.Are you still keeping one of them? Good luck finding homes for the others!


----------



## paula bedard

Checking in on the pups and they look wonderful! I haven't read the entire thread so I don't know if you have made a decision as to whether or not you will be keeping the little pup you'd bonded with.
Also, how did Adam get his name while the others are still color coordinated?


----------



## Willow52

Aww, they're beautiful. My favorites are, the pup on the blue blanket and the pup with the red/white ball in the pic. Which have I chosen??


----------



## Solas Goldens

HI... I just wanted to say how amazing you are for having the courage to take on this responsibility.I have been watching your thread from afar, because I feel like crying every time I see a situation like this. Earlier this year I had a litter of seven 2 week old pups and their mom thrown over the fence onto my property.We had just moved to the country, so I would have room for my 4 dogs to run.I was so angry at the stupidity of the person that dropped them, but at the same time felt I was being called into service. It all worked out in the end, by three months all the pups were placed. I used Pet Finder, and was able to get a local rescue involved in helping me place the pups & mom.I spent a lot of my own money for care,food and vaccines. The rescue neutered them all before adopting them out, and I feel like they all went to good homes. So good luck in the rest of your journey you are an angel!


----------



## mm03gn

paula bedard said:


> Checking in on the pups and they look wonderful! I haven't read the entire thread so I don't know if you have made a decision as to whether or not you will be keeping the little pup you'd bonded with.
> Also, how did Adam get his name while the others are still color coordinated?


I can answer this for her - a couple in her neighbourhood have already decided to give Blue a home - and they have named him Adam


----------



## Karen519

*lovemydoggies*

lovemydoggies

All of the puppies are SO PRECIOUS and look so healthy and happy all because of you! It Must Make you so very proud when you look at them.
You have saved all of these lives!!

Glad that Blue (Adam), has a wonderful home!!


----------



## Tanyac

They look like they are doing so great! Lovely pups & looking forward to a wonderful future thanks to your kindness!!


----------



## mylissyk

Solas Goldens said:


> HI... I just wanted to say how amazing you are for having the courage to take on this responsibility.I have been watching your thread from afar, because I feel like crying every time I see a situation like this. Earlier this year I had a litter of seven 2 week old pups and their mom thrown over the fence onto my property.We had just moved to the country, so I would have room for my 4 dogs to run.I was so angry at the stupidity of the person that dropped them, but at the same time felt I was being called into service. It all worked out in the end, by three months all the pups were placed. I used Pet Finder, and was able to get a local rescue involved in helping me place the pups & mom.I spent a lot of my own money for care,food and vaccines. The rescue neutered them all before adopting them out, and I feel like they all went to good homes. So good luck in the rest of your journey you are an angel!


I think you folks that step up and take care of other people's responsibility are heros. You saved lives, literally. You may not get any reward but knowing these babies are alive and have good homes. You are both awesome!


----------



## C's Mom

They look wonderful. What a great job you and your husband have done....and yes, Princess Bobby for her babysitting.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

@Paula- Blue (Adam) is the only one with a confirmed home. he will be living down the strret from us with a fabulous couple. We are still in the air for keeping one or not. My goal is great homes for everyone but if Purple couldnt find one we would be happy...but we really want to rescue a middle aged Golden next year...we are pretty firm on it.

@Willow. The one on the Blanket is little pink she is the runt and the sweetest baby other. The one with the ball is Purple. She is by far my fav!!

Thanks everyone...they are dolls and are getting so big!!!!


----------



## mm03gn

Here is a crazy idea...keep little purple...and then rescue an older golden in need next year who can help you keep the two pups in line! 

I think she looks like a Lila (Lilac - Purple)


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

All of your kind comments have made me cry. This has been the most tiresome, rewarding experience of my life. I know I have saved their little lives, and I feel I couldnt have done it without all of your support. You have no idea what it has meant to me. Thank You!


----------



## Laurie

lovemydoggiesx2;1262159 My goal is great homes for everyone but if Purple couldnt find one we would be happy...but we really want to rescue a middle aged Golden next year...we are pretty firm on it.[/QUOTE said:


> Well you can do both.....keep baby purple and still rescue a Golden next year. Three dogs are good!!!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Melissa, We were talking about this last night. Here is our situation. We are not home. We are NATO living abroad and he has 10 more years to live ANYWHERE....taking 1 dog around the world is doable 2 hard and I think 3 would be too many...plus with Bob we are already upgrading (umm americanizing) to an SUV in Europe and 3 dogs with crates in the car wouldnt work, cause we are trying for a human baby too. Once we have our human I will have a pack of 3....so that is the plan....my god I do really want to keep Purple and have another golden...I just think it is too much for us. We live like a mile from the nearest grass and a block from the closest tree...hahah. If we were in America and had a house and yard this wouldnt be a question.


----------



## Megora

mm03gn said:


> Here is a crazy idea...keep little purple...and then rescue an older golden in need next year who can help you keep the two pups in line!
> 
> I think she looks like a Lila (Lilac - Purple)


*seconds this* 

One thing to consider is that if you adopt an older golden, s/he might not want to be keeping track of a young golden. So in a perfect world, you will have the two younger dogs to tire each other out while the older golden sits on the couch with you and the hub and zens. 

Normally, I'd say that it's best to keep a couple years between puppies, but you've clearly shown yourself capable of handling multiple mouths. 

- ohw. I just saw your post. I still think it's doable, but of course I live in one place with my feet firmly stuck deep in the ground with a neon "here I stay" sign blinking over my head.


----------



## Solas Goldens

It is really hard to do something like this and not get attached.I numbered my pups,so I didn't personalize them, but there was one that kept tugging at my heart strings. He knew just how to scramble into my lap past the other pups. In the end there were only two left and he was one of them.I was taking them 3 times a week to the rescue for their adoption days so they would have a better chance at being adopted.The last day I knew a family was coming for the other pup, and I was stressing about the little boy pup.When I dropped them off I said a prayer that a loving family would come and take him. 2 hours later I got a call that both pups were gone and I didn't have to come back in. I was so grateful. I knew that it was going to be hard to adopt him out past that point. He was getting big. I also knew that I would have another dog if he didn't find a home.It wouldn't have been ideal, but should we have been picked to be this pups family, I would have gladly accepted.


----------



## missmarstar

Wow, hard to believe they are the same fly covered puppies..


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

these guys are starting to make me nuts with their barking and howling =)...they are entering in this whole new phase of I never wanna be alone an if I am I will howl and bark my head off till you come in to take us out of the pen x5....ahhh....I cant let them run around the house free all the time they pee and poo everywhere!!! hahah....The first weeks were harder due to the feedings...but these weeks are just as hard for other reasons!! 4 weeks and 3 days old....


----------



## momtoMax

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> these guys are starting to make me nuts with their barking and howling =)...they are entering in this whole new phase of I never wanna be alone an if I am I will howl and bark my head off till you come in to take us out of the pen x5....ahhh....I cant let them run around the house free all the time they pee and poo everywhere!!! hahah....The first weeks were harder due to the feedings...but these weeks are just as hard for other reasons!! 4 weeks and 3 days old....


 
My only advice is not to give in. If they howl and bark and you come to them, you've taught them this behavior works for them. I am sure it could be pretty tough but try to go to them at times when they are quiet, not when they are making a fuss. 

Have a good day!


----------



## MilosMommy

I just found this thread a few days ago and it has taken me a few sittings to read the whole thing. You are the most amazingly strong kind person in the world to do this for these puppies. Through your posts I have fallen in love with your babies. I wish I lived in Madrid to take one! They are precious!


----------



## Jamm

How are the pups today?


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

They are big 5 week old kids...2.8 kilos or over 6lbs now!! . We are totally off milk and they are drinking water out of the bowl...it is so funny...they attack it like it is food!!!haha Adam only has about a week left with us until his new big adventure down the street. His new Dads are soo excited the visit or email daily and their house is all prepared for him!! He still is the only one with a planned home. There are so people that really want Green...but when they told us they wanted to name him Tequila...ummm we said no...Im going to post a new ad this weekend for them and we will see if we get visiters...

I do feel bad I am not spending enough time with them, and I am a little unsure how much time I should spend? with work I am really busy now and they are sleeping less. They get pet and played with for a couple minutes before and after feedings (6times) and I let them out in the house and outside for about 2 hours in the mornings but they are contantly screaming to not be alone...sometimes I put them on the floor in the office and let Bobbie have a turn at watching and playing with them...they are exausting...and since Adam is going to a great home so close that is why I am letting him go at 6 weeks.


----------



## mylissyk

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> They are big 5 week old kids...2.8 kilos or over 6lbs now!! . We are totally off milk and they are drinking water out of the bowl...it is so funny...they attack it like it is food!!!haha Adam only has about a week left with us until his new big adventure down the street. His new Dads are soo excited the visit or email daily and their house is all prepared for him!! He still is the only one with a planned home. There are so people that really want Green...but when they told us they wanted to name him Tequila...ummm we said no...Im going to post a new ad this weekend for them and we will see if we get visiters...
> 
> I do feel bad I am not spending enough time with them, and I am a little unsure how much time I should spend? with work I am really busy now and they are sleeping less. They get pet and played with for a couple minutes before and after feedings (6times) and I let them out in the house and outside for about 2 hours in the mornings but they are contantly screaming to not be alone...sometimes I put them on the floor in the office and let Bobbie have a turn at watching and playing with them...they are exausting...and since Adam is going to a great home so close that is why I am letting him go at 6 weeks.



Oh you are in the fun stage that's more work than fun!
I think you are giving them plenty of attention.

I named a dog Tequila for the rescue, she was a lovely female that ended up in a wonderful home. Maybe you could get a little more information about the lifestyle of the folks that liked green and not rule them out just because of the name?


----------



## Willow52

Sounds like your little guys/gals are growing up! I think Tequila is a cute name. What about don't you like?


----------



## Florabora22

Willow52 said:


> Sounds like your little guys/gals are growing up! I think Tequila is a cute name. What about don't you like?


My uncle had the sweetest little dog named Tequila.

I suppose maybe the OP worried that people who named their dogs after liquor drank a lot? I'm sure they had a good reason.

That said, I was THIS close to naming Flora Margarita.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I am not ruling the people out because of the name. It is a lot of factors and the name just added to it. Oh gosh if I right the reasons you guys will think Im a horrible racist monster but Im not, I swear I just want my pups to have the best life. But we are torn. The Dad came over and he is looking for a family dog for his wife and kids. I was at work and my hubby showed him the pup. He didnt want to even hold him..he just said...yep hes good I will take him. The wife couldnt come bu she calls us all the time saying how she is so excited for him and she is in love bla, bla, bla...she seems nice...heres the deal. They are illegal south americans, she dosent work and he is a day laborer, they dont own a car and they said they would take him to the vet but I am worried what his quality of life would be food and vet wise. I am positive they would love him, but I am scared about everything else. My hubby is torn....what would you do?


----------



## momtoMax

The same thing you did. I wouldn't give a life I was responsible for to someone I felt did not have the necessary funds or resources to take good care of it.


I hope everyone is doing fine today!


----------



## Laurie

You have to go with your instincts and if your instincts are saying that the family is not financially capable of looking after a puppy, then you made the right choice in denying them the puppy. With all that you have been through with these puppies, I can fully understand that you want them to go to loving, responsible homes. Good for you!!!

There is no way I could ever be a breeder....I'd be a mad stalker woman stalking all the homes my puppies went to!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*My two cents*

I would go with your instincts and I would not let them have a pup, if finances could be an issue, because we all know how expensive dogs can be.
They need nutritional food, and vet visits, surgeries.


----------



## mylissyk

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> I am not ruling the people out because of the name. It is a lot of factors and the name just added to it. Oh gosh if I right the reasons you guys will think Im a horrible racist monster but Im not, I swear I just want my pups to have the best life. But we are torn. The Dad came over and he is looking for a family dog for his wife and kids. I was at work and my hubby showed him the pup. He didnt want to even hold him..he just said...yep hes good I will take him. The wife couldnt come bu she calls us all the time saying how she is so excited for him and she is in love bla, bla, bla...she seems nice...heres the deal. They are illegal south americans, she dosent work and he is a day laborer, they dont own a car and they said they would take him to the vet but I am worried what his quality of life would be food and vet wise. I am positive they would love him, but I am scared about everything else. My hubby is torn....what would you do?


You are right to be concerned about their ability to take care of the puppy financially. Maybe you could mention to the wife how much annual shots are, how much the neuter surgery will cost, even the cost of dog food, and see if she is still excited. 

When I have adopted a foster dog out and had some questions, I've had them come back. So go with your instincts.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Thanks guys...I am. They are over 5 weeks old and all more than 6lbs now!!! I cant beleive how fast they grow! Day by day things are getting worse in the area of them not wanting to be in their pen. Im not sure what to do, so I usually cave in and let them be free. I guess I feel bad they are caged up in a smallish enviroment when they are getting so big and just want to be free. So they have been running around the office and outside for 5 hours today. They were falling asleep so I just put them to bed and they are screaming their little heads off. Is it always like this??? Here are some pics from playtime today. 

They play and bite each other and chew toys and follow me. You will see pink eating a banana. Bob left it in her bowl this morning and I didnt notice but pink sure did and started scarfing it down. I took it out of her mouth but there is another pic of her licking her lips. They are so funny...mostly when they are out they stay close to mama and want to be held...

Adam leaves in a few days and it is going to be hard. If he wasnt going to such a super family down the street I would keep him like the others the next couple weeks but I know things will be great. His new owner is also going to use my vet, which is nice as he already knows Adam. 

By the way...they had their 5 week chk up on Tues and the doctor said they looked lean. Do you think that is bad for a pup? I feed them a ton, but maybe it is from not having a mother? I dont know, are they too skinny??


----------



## Jamm

Oh my god, they are SOO CUTE!<3


----------



## momtoMax

I love all your pictures! I'm not sure if it's normal for them to be so vocal. Maybe you just got lucky!! I hope someone else can answer that question but for now, I really enjoyed looking through your pictures several times - thanks for posting them!!!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Other thing...since they are big now what do you think they look like? Pink (Rosie) and Purple (Lila) have long fuzzy coats, but the other are short. The vet thinks boxer...but I think they look like mini pit bulls??? Thoughts??


----------



## Solas Goldens

I thnk it could go either way or maybe they are both Boxer and Pit.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Maybe. Mom is on the first page. She is a Shepherd mix...maybe a shepherd pit mix who knows...Dad had to be a black lab or a brown boxer because those where the dogs they had at the house...=)


----------



## Jamm

I think they deffinatly could be shepherd/lab like the mom mixed again with lab. They look very similar to mom, and from what i KNOW about shepherd pups, there ears are all floppy like mom. But some of their faces make me think boxer. Would it be possible for both males to have gotten to the mom while she was in heat? meaning the pups all have diff fathers?


----------



## Neeko13

I see alot of shepherd in them....they are beautiful, maybe, just a tad thin, but keep doing what your doing, they are happy, healthy from all the pics.....Im glad Adam is going to a good home, and that you will be able to see him regularly......they sure look like a handful, have fun this weekend!!!


----------



## lgnutah

They are so sweet. I think the parentage is boxer and shepherd. I don't think it is pit bull, somehow that would give their face a little different look.
I would be a little nervous about people without any financial resources, too. Also, is there a way you can ask about tying a dog up to a chain in the yard (without letting them know what answer you are looking for). Some people want a dog that they think will be a guard dog and their intention is to chain it up in the yard so it will protect the home. Maybe ask them, "where will the dog stay at your house?" or "a lot of people like to have this kind of dog so it will guard their home, is that what you are hoping for?" and see what they say.
You did a great job.


----------



## C's Mom

I can't speak to their being on the thin side but they look great to me - no ribs showing. I can see lots of Shep in them too.
Don't worry about being picky - I would be super picky too. How about drawing up a contract for potential owners? They agree that their pup will not be left outside and if they can no longer keep the dog it comes back to you...I don't even know if this is doable but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## mm03gn

They are just SO CUTE! I could stare at pictures of them all day long!

Who is Princess Bobbie's favourite??


----------



## Tanyac

I just wanted to say I think the pups look great - very healthy & full of fun!! Don't worry about them complaining when being penned in, our lot (just gone) were exactly the same and who can blame them when there is a big world outside of the pen to explore! Plus they can run around and create havoc which happens a lot when you've got a litter around . We opted for a quiet life and allowed them one room, but now we're down to 2 pups I've got the crate out for them to sleep in.

Good luck for Adam going to his new home, he'll have a great time... and good luck for finding the others fab homes too.

They really are lovely puppies!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Thanks guys. I am glad to know no one thinks they look like little pitties. One of you mentioned contracts. We made one for Adam and we will with them all. We state that they have been health chkd and if they are found to have any medical problem or the new owner is unable to care for them, that we would take the pup back, ect. We also are making sure people are looking for house dogs. I ask them honestly. The good thing here is that we live in the city and no one has a yard to tie a dog in...Everyone has apartments so they all WILL be house dogs...=)


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

And the little Princess B does not have a favorite pup...I think she equally is jealous of them all...hahah...my poor baby...she will be back to being my only baby soon.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

HELP ME!!!

Today is puppy day!!! I met a great family who is going to be taking Green and Dark Pink.  They have a big fenced yard in a small town. They have a rotty/ Shep mix already that is a house dog. They ensured me the pups will live indoors but have access to the yard. Theyre really great. The parents brought the Grandpa...adorable and the kids. They only wanted green but the daughtor fell in love with dark pink and was begging her parents and the Mom said they really wanted a boy but could not not have pink too, so they will have both!!! haha. They agreed to visit my vet as well...my way of keeping tabs on them. They were ok with the contract and everything...

Another great English Speaking family that lives VERY near me wants a family dog for them and their kids. They live in an apartment so there is no yard issue....they fell in love with Little Pink...AKA Rosie and will be taking her next week.

So all the pups will be headed to lovely homes.....except Purple. No one has even looked at her. She is the best most beautiful pup in the litter. We have been struggling these last 5.5 weeks about what to do...keep her...dont keep her. We always said we wanted to find her a home last just in case we deceided to keep her. Well, we never thought it would actually happen. I told Hubby...who is on mission right now about the pups and new owners and he said that was funny because he has been thinking a lot about purple and us keeping her again. He told me he thinks she hasnt found a home because she is already home and is meant to be with us. So the desiscion is up to me...we keep her or not. I am torn. I am back to feeling like maybe the whole Leo gave us these babies and she is ours....ahh I am crying...this is so emotional....I really want another Golden...but I understand sometimes a dog picks you, and not the other way around.....Hubby wouldnt go for 3 dogs.....Bobbie is my baby and having 2 pups is so much work....I have to think.


----------



## Jamm

I deffinatly think Leo sent you these pups, and especially if you both LOVE this little pup that no one has even looked at, that says something. Whatever your decision you are great for doing this! And your right we dont choose the dogs, they choose us! Who knows maybe when their older you can adopt a third?  Ive herd having two young pups making training and tiring out alot easier so that could help you get some sleep back!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I just snapped this pic of Princess B with her new possible sister....they are both sooo cute!!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Ok here are a couple more pics of the girls together. Bob is weighing in at 25lbs and Purple is 6lbs...but she looks so big...they are cute together I think..


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I know I am posting like a mad woman on here today...sorry....just got a SMS from the hubby that I had to share.....all it said was..... Leah. I know he really wants her because of Leo. I think she could look like a Leah...thoughts?


----------



## C's Mom

Love that last pic of Leah - great name! She is adorable and I really see the Shep in her.

Great news on finding all the pups their forever homes.


----------



## Willow52

She looks like a Leah for sure!! Sounds like she has her forever home.


----------



## mylissyk

I know this thread is about the puppies, but have you noticed how GOOD Bobbie looks?! She's a chubby puppy, and has grown so much!

I think you need the title "Puppy Whisperer", you kept Bobbie going and now she's thriving, and then this litter of babies would be dead if you hadn't stepped in!


----------



## Walker

She looks like a Leah to me! Such a beautiful little gal, that one.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

mylissyk said:


> I know this thread is about the puppies, but have you noticed how GOOD Bobbie looks?! She's a chubby puppy, and has grown so much!
> 
> I think you need the title "Puppy Whisperer", you kept Bobbie going and now she's thriving, and then this litter of babies would be dead if you hadn't stepped in!


 
Its funny you mention this...when I took these pics today I was thinking ¨Geez, Bobbie has a fat ass!!! Where did that come from!?!?¨ I know she is looking great!! She almost looks like a real healthy puppy!!! Thank you!!

Ive thought about it all day and this is where Leah belongs. It makes me cry just saying it. Our new little Leah taking over Leos spot in our home! To prove to myself she is mine now I just went to the supermarket and spent 50 bucks on food for her to go raw like her sister. We are starting today. Im scared to start bones yet so for now we are going to do bite size little chunks of pork and hamburger meat, chicken breasts, a little organ meat, yogurt and some veg...adding little by little to make sure she can handle it. She must be on the same diet as Bob, and I will use the same suppliments.

Welcome home Leah!! Pretty soon this house is going to be so quiet and I will close this thread...=( Gosh the time has went so fast....my babies


----------



## Belle's Mom

I was just thinking the same thing about Bobbie - she looks GREAT!!! She has put on some needed weight and looks happy and healthy.

So it seems by next weekend all the puppies will be in their new homes - correct?

You don't have to close the thread - you could use it to post updates on the puppies every so often when you get news about them.


----------



## Laurie

Leah is a beautiful name for a beautiful little girl.....Someone else posted that nobody looked at her because she was already home.....I agree!!! It seems like Princess Bobbi and Leah have already bonded.


----------



## ZeppGold

Sounds like a happy ending for all....


----------



## West

I'm so glad you're keeping her! Leah is a beautiful name for such a gorgeous pup


----------



## goldensrbest

Wow, i just read all of this, you are really a wonderfull person, all the love in you, without you, they would had died, you should be so proud of what you did.


----------



## Solas Goldens

Wow! Both pups look great.Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I woke up to this today!!! How friggin cute is she. Pink has been the last to do everything...eyes, play...ect. But she has the first upright ear...its so cute and firm and doesnt go down...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

They look like mini sable german shepherds! 

Here is Diesel at 9 weeks old.










They are so cute!


----------



## Carly Freake

It has taken me a total of 3 days to thoroughly read through every post and all I can say is that this world needs more people like you. Taking in those puppies and giving them a second chance at life is worthy of an award. You never thought twice about the responsibility that would come along with raising both your sweet Bobby and a new litter of motherless puppies. We may not know each other but I am so proud of you and congratulate you on successfully raising these beautiful little pups.

In reading the posts, little Leah has always belonged with you. She chose you and she has already found her home. Your Leo brought you these puppies to fill the void I am sure he left behind. I am thrilled that this is all a happy ending for you. You deserve every bit of happiness life brings you. 

I cant wait to watch your girls grow up together! 

Carly


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I can't remember if I've posted in this thread or not, but I just wanted to say you've done an amazing job! And I'm so happy you decided to keep Leah.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Sorry these pictures are bad but I wanted you guys to see how big the little monsters are. They are sooo funny and we are trying to potty train a bit...they poo and pee on a mat and I take them outside...they run with the pack as well and think they are big dogs. They have grown so fast. At 6 weeks and 2 days they are weighing in at 7.5lbs!!! They are so big.

Again sorry the pics are bad I just wanted you to be able to tell how big they have gotten


----------



## Tanyac

Well I can only say congratulations for deciding to keep Leah... she is adorable!! Without deciding to keep one of these little babies, I can guarantee you would have been heartbroken if they all had to go after the amount of work you've put into them. 

It will seem so quiet when you just get down to the two pups, life will get a whole lot easier .

PS love the floppy ear picture, just too cute!


----------



## Augie's Mom

What you've done is nothing short of miraculous! I'm so glad that you are keeping Leah.
I think that if you didn't you would have regretted it. She was destined to be yours and will always be a happy reminder of what you have accomplished.

This has been the most amazing journey, thank you for sharing it with all of us.


----------



## Jamm

Oh wow! Their starting to look alot more like the shepherds now! They are SOOO cute<3


----------



## DharmasMom

OMG, they are so cute!! And getting so big!


----------



## lgnutah

What a wonderful ending to a sad beginning. You are amazing and those puppies were so lucky that you found them.
PS Cute, cute, cute


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

At 6.5 weeks Leah just weighed in at 8lbs!!!! She was the smallest pup...I just cant believe how big she is!!! She runs and plays wit the big dog likr it is nothing...today she was pulling bradie around by the tail it was soo cute!!


----------



## goldensrbest

Look at those chubby tummies, they are so very cute, you are amazing.


----------



## momtoMax

How are the puppies? They must be almost 8 weeks by now. Or did you rehome them earlier? I was just wondernig!


----------



## DharmasMom

I am jonesing for an update!! Also, please come back to the GSD forum, I'm sure everyone would love an update on how the pups are doing!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

All the pups have left in the last week except for Leah. She is literally the size of a monster. We love her very much but I can only have 1 more dog and hub and I have decided that although Leah is a great dog and doing fab at potty training that Buddie needs us much more. So we are keeping him and looking for a super-only family for Leah to live with. It just makes the most sence. She is about 9lbs now!! Such a big girl. Thanks everyone for sharing this journey with me!!!


----------



## Willow52

I must say, I agree with your decision. Leah sounds like she may be happier as an only-dog and Buddie needs a forever home, and you, your husband & Bobbie seems to be a perfect fit for him.


----------



## FinnTastic

So, glad you were able to make a decision about who to keep. I can't wait for the continual story of Bobbie and her brother.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Leah finally did you go to her new home...and as we saved the best pup for last she got the best home....we feel. Her new parents are great and they have already sent us updated photos. They live a couple hours north of us and are childless, petless until now middle agers. I have got updates on everyone except for Rosie or little pink and everyone is doing great and getting huge. Leah by the way her new name is Tanga....

Thanks again everyone for going on his rewarding journey with me...I have to admit the house is so strange without all of their little feet in it and I do miss them and think about them everyday....but I feel secure in our home choices.


----------



## Willow52

Congratulation! Sounds like everything had turned out well.


----------



## GoldenMum

:appl:I applaud you for the wonderful job you've done with these pups, from beginning to end. I also thank you for allowing us on that journey with you.:thanks:


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Great job! You saved those puppies' lives and sent them on their way happy and healthy. Well done.


----------



## mylissyk

You have done a wonderful, wonderful job with them. Well done!


----------



## Neeko13

Yes, you've def. done a wonderful job raising those babies....and Im glad it turned out for you, Buddie & Bobbie are a pair, never to be separated....best of luck with them in your future journeys.....they will give and get much love from you and your husband...


----------



## Karen519

*Lovemydoggies*

Lovemydoggies

Bless you for raising these pups and finding them all wonderful homes.
You are an AMAZING PERSON!!


----------



## Karen519

*Lovemydoggies*

LOVEMYDOGGIES

I am so glad you are keeping Buddie-he needs you so much and I saw the pics of he and your girl, Bobbie-the Love ONE ANOTHER!!!

Congratulations! Buddie has found his FOREVER FUREVER HOME!!


----------



## Tanyac

What an amazing story from beginning to end... I feel it has been a priviledge to follow it with you, I wish you all the best with your two Golden puppies, and hope they have a long and happy life with you. 

As for the puppies, thanks to you they now have a future I feel sure they would never have had, had it not been for a human angel who was willing to put her life on hold and save them... you are just great and I applaud you!


----------



## janine

Just catching up on all your puppy stories...So happy everyone found great homes. I am also very happy that Buddie and Bobbie are staying together you can't go wrong with two goldens  Now we need updated pictures of the two getting older...hint hint.


----------



## C's Mom

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> Leah finally did you go to her new home...and as we saved the best pup for last she got the best home....we feel. Her new parents are great and they have already sent us updated photos. They live a couple hours north of us and are childless, petless until now middle agers. I have got updates on everyone except for Rosie or little pink and everyone is doing great and getting huge. Leah by the way her new name is Tanga....
> 
> Thanks again everyone for going on his rewarding journey with me...I have to admit the house is so strange without all of their little feet in it and I do miss them and think about them everyday....but I feel secure in our home choices.



You have done such a wonderful thing for these pups who have a chance at a good life now. I'm sure that Tanga is going to have a great life. I always say that in my next life I want to be the much loved and spoiled dog of empty-nesters.


----------



## Nazzers

Wow I just joined the forum and was searching for diahrrea when this post came up. It took me three days to read it and I felt like I was reading a novel. This could seriously be made into a movie. What an amazing thing you both did for those pups. I do feel like I am waiting for the next series of the set to come out. Want to know if you still hear from anyone or see Adam ? If you are still in Madrid? What happened regarding the scum family that started all if this? So many unanswered questions. But that's ok it is a wonderful story just the way it is! Just know that although this was years ago it still made someone in the world think of you as an angel still today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

